# Sundown Bump or Bust III - 3/22/09



## Madroch (Mar 22, 2009)

I'll let Greg and co. go into detail later as I am on my way out, but great day.  Serious talent on the hill from all over.  My first comp ever, glad I did it, but played it way too conservative.  Serious nerves and fear of not having the stamina to finish led me to a snails pace-- but I finished standing which was my only real goal.  Next year I'll hopefully let it rip a little.  Greg qualified, and JP, not sure who else. 

Edit- Sorry for the wrong date.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 22, 2009)

winner?


----------



## Madroch (Mar 22, 2009)

Don't know the winner.  Sorry- was decking/tailgating with the one and done crowd by then.


----------



## Greg (Mar 22, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> winner?



Randy "The Hammer" Grasso. And deservedly so. Unbelievable talent there today. Top skiers from both Killington (no Highway Star  ) and Hunter in attendance. More later.


----------



## downhill04 (Mar 22, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> winner?



I won.


----------



## downhill04 (Mar 22, 2009)

downhill04 said:


> I won.



Then I woke up


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 22, 2009)

all i have to say is the only person that might have drank more beers than me was madriverjack.  great day.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 22, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> all i have to say is the only person that might have drank more beers than me was madriverjack.  great day.



winner is you then


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 22, 2009)

NOTE -  i left early, don't know who won.

WOW, what a day. The talent that showed up at Ski Sundown was amazing.  I can't imagine how the judges could sort out the seeding but they did pretty good, they didn't let me get past the qualifying round so they knew what they were doing ;-)

The course was in good shape. For me it was as much an endurance test as it was a ski competition. my legs and back were aching. 

AZ'ers that qualified included Greg, 2knees, JP, 180 and 181.  180 + 181 were in the top 8 i think.

Sundown should be proud, they put on a great event today.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 22, 2009)

most impressive air?

get talking people....those of us who worked all day demand it


----------



## mondeo (Mar 22, 2009)

Greg, 2knees, Johnny Poach, CreekyKnees, 181 qualified. That's all the AZers I remember qualifying for the top 24 in the 18+ category.


----------



## mondeo (Mar 22, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> NOTE -  i left early, don't know who won.
> 
> WOW, what a day. The talent that showed up at Ski Sundown was amazing.  I can't imagine how the judges could sort out the seeding but they did pretty good, they didn't let me get past the qualifying round so they knew what they were doing ;-)
> 
> ...


180 got hosed by some confusion. Completely hosed.


----------



## Greg (Mar 22, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> I can't imagine how the judges could sort out the seeding but they did pretty good.....180 + 181 were in the top 8 i think.



Well, this is going to get discussed so I might as well put it out there, but there was one serious issue with the judging. Such is the game with a judged sport like competitive mogul skiing apparently. Luckily, both Bob Switzgable and Chris Sullivan acknowledge the screw-up. Anyway, 180's seeding was somehow lost, and unfortunately they couldn't seem to sort it out. Truly unfortunate. Alan is an incredible skier and has shown tons of support for Sundown this season. That coupled with the fact that Mrs. 180 was injured makes me really feel for the Belsky family tonight. Such good people who didn't deserve any of this. Those couple of items were the only negatives today.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 22, 2009)

mondeo said:


> 180 got hosed by some confusion. Completely hosed.



that sucks, i knew something was wrong but thought i heard someone say they figured it all out.


----------



## Greg (Mar 22, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> most impressive air?



Iceman spinning 3's all day. I saw some monster twister-spreads. A couple valiant efforts at triples. Hammer threw down what appeared to be a huge double daffy.

I had one sick ass no-ssack. :lol:


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 22, 2009)

who shot video?  Can we expect some tonight?


----------



## severine (Mar 22, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> all i have to say is the only person that might have drank more beers than me was madriverjack.  great day.


:lol: Every time I saw him he had a different beer! :lol:

AWESOME day. Truly awesome. I'm so glad my babysitting didn't fall through (like it almost did) because I had a fantastic time. I didn't ski much, but hanging with the AZ crew, taking pics, and watching the phenomenal talent was a real treat. Radio Ron was HYSTERICAL. We talked a few times. And Randy "The Hammer" is a sweetheart. There was a little confusion at the end of the day when he was trying to secure a poster for me and Betsy (one of the awesome Sundown Lift Ops crew) dragged me into the bar, gave me a beer, and introduced me to everyone as being "with the Hammer".  :lol: I did my best to clear that up. But it was cool; I told him and he laughed. Then I got to hang out with Meathead Jen (2nd place in women's division for the mogul comp) for a bit (which led to more confusion as one of the other women thought I mentioned that Jen was staying with me tonight :lol. Awesome people. Awesome event. Awesome day.

I have probably 500-600 pictures to process out of RAW format so it will be a while. But I'll do my best. :beer:


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 22, 2009)

Greg said:


> Well, this is going to get discussed so I might as well put it out there, but there was one serious issue with the judging. Such is the game with a judged sport like competitive mogul skiing apparently. Luckily, both Bob Switzgable and Chris Sullivan acknowledge the screw-up. Anyway, 180's seeding was somehow lost, and unfortunately they couldn't seem to sort it out. Truly unfortunate. Alan is an incredible skier and has shown tons of support for Sundown this season. That coupled with the fact that Mrs. 180 was injured makes me really feel for the Belsky family tonight. Such good people who didn't deserve any of this. Those couple of items were the only negatives today.



that's too bad. i thought i heard the starter say something about mixing up bibs 713 and 714 and that it was fixed but i guess after i left it didn't turn out that way.

Is there any news on Alan's wife?


----------



## severine (Mar 22, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> who shot video?  Can we expect some tonight?


Brian has some but considering how many beers he had, it probably won't be tonight. :lol: SkiDork and Greg also shot vid.


----------



## Greg (Mar 22, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> who shot video?  Can we expect some tonight?



Grab 4 or 5 beers and sit tight. What I have (including a post ceremony Hammer interview) will be up tonight, but it'll be a few hours.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 22, 2009)

I look forward to it in the AM.  Up at 5, another fun filled day tomorrow of fake smiles and fending off snake oil salesman at a trade show.  Can't wait to see it.

Though I've never met her, bummer to hear about 180's wife getting hurt.  Hope to read it's nothing too serious.


----------



## downhill04 (Mar 22, 2009)

Wait did the screw up mean 180 didn't qualify?


----------



## Trekchick (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm out of popcorn, while waiting for this TR.
Shall I pop some more?


----------



## powhunter (Mar 22, 2009)

One observation that I had was once the duals started...Whover was the fastest went on to the next round...didnt seem like  turns, air and speed were judged collectively...Anyways had a great time today Congrats to the Azers that qualified and made it to latter rounds!!!

steveo


----------



## bvibert (Mar 22, 2009)

Great day!  Sundown really deserves big props for putting on a great event, cramming so much stuff into such little time was impressive.  There were a few small problems, and the deal with 180 really sucked, but overall it was great.  Hopefully they can iron out the details for next time.  

Lots of great talent there today.  It was great to see the Meatheads there, especially The Hammer and Radio Ron.  Everyone seemed to really like what Sundown had going on, it's not too often you can get guys to head south to ski in CT!  

There's so much more to be said, but I'm too spent to get it out of my head right now.

I wouldn't anticipate any video from me until tomorrow night.  Aside from the fact that I'm so beat, Carrie is hogging the computer that I do video processing on...


----------



## mondeo (Mar 22, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> I'm out of popcorn, while waiting for this TR.
> Shall I pop some more?


3 hours for Greg to edit, 3 hours for Vimeo to upload...

I'm gonna wait til morning.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 22, 2009)

powhunter said:


> One observation that I had was once the duals started...Whover was the fastest went on to the next round...didnt seem like  turns, air and speed were judged collectively...



I don't know if that was necessarily true.  I saw at least a couple duals where the guy who crossed the line first wasn't the one to move on.  It was usually pretty obvious that faster guy was just blasting down with little control though.


----------



## powhunter (Mar 22, 2009)

How did pat do in the 2nd round??


----------



## 2knees (Mar 22, 2009)

i'll add more later but my quick recap is this.

The talent there was out of this world.  I knew the grand for first place would draw people, but shit that was a top notch field.

Personally, i couldnt be happier,  I qualified 11th.  won a round and then lost a very close duel with someone who had a bye in the first round.  not bad for a hack like me.

The hammer was killing it today.

iceman is gonna be an olympic gold medal winner.

sundown rocks.

alan got screwed.

great day, most importantly.


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 22, 2009)

Greg said:


> Randy "The Hammer" Grasso. And deservedly so. Unbelievable talent there today. Top skiers from both Killington (no Highway Star  ) and Hunter in attendance. More later.


_REALLY_...HighwayStar wasn't there to show you CT skiers how it's really done....shocking


----------



## Trekchick (Mar 22, 2009)

Sev, how did you do in the competition


----------



## bvibert (Mar 22, 2009)

Oh yeah, I need to add this, just for Jarrod:

The third bump down on the right, after the kicker, totally sucked!


----------



## severine (Mar 22, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> Sev, how did you do in the competition


:lol: Didn't even try today. Sore knee. Though my toppling over the exposed ledge at the top of the trail was entertaining. I don't think I've ever been offered so much care after a spill before. Thanks, guys!  My arm is sore now, and I swore I broke it when I landed on it, but I'm okay.

Still trying to get a few pics up. RAW files are HUGE and I have to process them twice (first to convert, then to cut down on the size) so it takes a lot of time.


----------



## severine (Mar 22, 2009)

Radio Ron caught me trying to sneak a few shots and mugged it up instead. (Too bad I had the zoom lens on.)
















These kids wanted to be filmed and photographed by everyone. I guess I'm a sucker.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 22, 2009)

and i found JimG!  i can change my sig.

nice seeing you Jim, it had been too long.


Al, please post an update on your wife when you get one.  The response by the ski patroller barely 20 feet away was disappointing at best.


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 22, 2009)

severine said:


> Radio Ron caught me trying to sneak a few shots and mugged it up instead. (Too bad I had the zoom lens on.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


who's who in these pics?


----------



## severine (Mar 22, 2009)

Nobody from AZ. The dude in the one-piece is Radio Ron from Meathead Films.

Working on the LOOOOOOOOOOOOONG list of other photos.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 22, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> who's who in these pics?



Radio Ron is in the purple one piece, the rest I mostly don't know and aren't AZer's, or anyone that an AZer is likely to know.


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 22, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Radio Ron is in the purple one piece, the rest I mostly don't know and aren't AZer's, or anyone that an AZer is likely to know.


aww crap... I was hoping for some shots of the Sundown AZ gaper crew :-D;-)


----------



## bvibert (Mar 22, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> aww crap... I was hoping for some shots of the Sundown AZ gaper crew :-D;-)



There are more coming, Carrie is trying to sort through about 800 photos that she took today.


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 22, 2009)

Yeah, well with that nice Canon she got...I can only imagine.  I'm just being difficult.  I'm glad you folks had a blast today!


----------



## severine (Mar 22, 2009)

Jarrod announcing from the race shack:






Greg skiing by the race shack (look: he's skiing a groomer!!!):


----------



## Trekchick (Mar 22, 2009)

While we're waiting for Carrie to get her pics in order, and Greg to get his video in order, I'll give you a teensy weensy taste of my retro ski day here in Michigan.
This is me on a blue run on our little hill, sporting some Rossi ROC 550's 180cm.




Notice the safety strap in place of brakes. 


Note: I appreciate my contemporary gear much more, and can't imagine how I ever learned to ski on equipment like that.


----------



## skiadikt (Mar 22, 2009)

severine said:


> Greg skiing by the race shack (look: he's skiing a groomer!!!):



think he's got to work on his hand position a bit ...

seriously kudos to the skiers and to sundown for putting what sounds like a great event. and of course kudos to k's own iceman for kicking butt. dork & ty must be pretty damn proud.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 22, 2009)

rootdkj said:


> _really_...highwaystar wasn't there to show you ct skiers how it's really done....shocking



lmbfao!!!  I am officially a Greg Groupie!!!


----------



## 2knees (Mar 22, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> aww crap... I was hoping for some shots of the Sundown AZ gaper crew :-D;-)



anytime you want to come and give me a lesson, i'm available.


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 22, 2009)

thanks for the hospitality and nice meeting all of you nice AZers finally.  I had a great day and hope to come back with the family some day soon.  Iceman was exhausted, it was the first time he had ever done duals and he had done about 8 TTB's prior to starting (plus he did the slopestyle in the morning).  What a great day and thanks for all the compliments everyone.

Dork.


----------



## TheBEast (Mar 22, 2009)

bump


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 22, 2009)

2knees said:


> anytime you want to come and give me a lesson, i'm available.


no way!  I give mad props to you sundown gapers!  you folks have it all!!!:-D

Blue crew is pretty good, but you guys rock it out!

plus I suck at da bumps! :beer:  Not that I wouldn't mind skiing with any of you!


----------



## Greg (Mar 22, 2009)

While the video is boiling down, I'll give some more random thoughts on the day:


Helluva lot colder feeling than I suspected. Could only swing the tee-shirt/base layer for so long until I had to don that styling Land's End fleece you see in the above pic. :lol:
Very happy with my skiing today. Qualifier was along side Shannon from the race crew. Awesome guy and a helluva skier. Managed to keep him in my sights though and I was seeded somewhere in the teens, 15th or 18th. We'll see tomorrow when Jarrod gets me the brackets.
The 180 / 181 qualifying run was incredible.
My one and only duel was against Sundown Bart. Somehow I was seeded higher. Not sure about that as Bart's a ripper and smoked me on the duel. When I knew he had it, decided to dial the skiing back and throw down as big a nossack as I could. Still pretty effin lame, but whatever, I had fun with it.
Iceman is scary good. Nice to finally meet SkiDork and tylorean skier. nice people.
Pat represented AZ well qualifying 11th. Awesome job considering the talent there today. 180 surly would have been well into the top 8, but well.....ya know.
MR. evil had some great warm-ups where he hit the kickers with authority, landed, and kept skiing. Great job Tim. You should be proud with you progress.
Mr. Gisevil gets the loud mouth drunk award. Nice job Randi! :lol:
Met a few other new AZers, Skidds, Creakyknees, madriverjack. All awesome guys.
That top line near the trees is pure money. MrMagic, johnnypoach, Skidds and brother (?) were loving that line after we got booted. Best bumps I've skied since Sugarbush last spring. Amazing.
JimG.!!!!!! Thanks for coming out. Glad you had a good time skiing the mighty Sundown.
Randy Grasso is the real deal. Believe it.
*Robin Belsky - get well soon.* 

More later.


----------



## severine (Mar 22, 2009)

More coming in...

Chris Sullivan (probably thinking "WTF is Brian wearing?!"):





Representing AZ (bvibert):





bvibert during practice:





Greg:





Jeannine:





Meathead Jen (who told us she doesn't normally ski bumps; she sticks to the park):















The start of bvibert's qualifying run:


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 22, 2009)

Carrie, your photos are great. I especially like the last one of Brian.  Him alone in the foreground and 30 skiers watching him is really cool.


----------



## severine (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks, Gary!  It's a learning process. Out of 750+ photos, only so many are good ones, but that's the way it goes. Still many more great ones to come (including you!).


----------



## Greg (Mar 22, 2009)

Oh man, Carrie. These are *GREAT*!



severine said:


> More coming in...
> 
> Chris Sullivan (probably thinking "WTF is Brian wearing?!"):



Chris Sullivan is the greatest man in the world.



severine said:


> Representing AZ (bvibert):



Nice!



severine said:


> bvibert during practice:



Looking solid!



severine said:


> Greg:



Ha! Better bib placement this time. 



severine said:


> Janine (IIRC?):



Yep! Jeannine. Local Sundown ripper chick, wife of Bart the ripper dude. Awesome people.



severine said:


>



Sick air shots! :beer:



severine said:


> The start of bvibert's qualifying run:



A little goose stompy there Brian, but awesome shot of the start.


----------



## severine (Mar 22, 2009)

It only gets better!

Love the reflection in the goggles on this one:





madriverjack (and MRGisevil's bunny helmet):





bvibert's sick air:










181 & 180





MR. evil's qualifying run:




















Poor Tim!


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 22, 2009)

fun


----------



## severine (Mar 22, 2009)

steve-o 





Greg:


----------



## 2knees (Mar 22, 2009)

i want to take a second to give it up for Tim and Brian.  You guys stepped up today and supported this shit with no fear.  And both of you skied way better then i've ever seen.  Tim, i was floored at your qualifying run.  I kept looking back at Brian saying i couldnt believe it was you.  You were nailing the line and going fast.  the airs will come.  Kudos to both of you!  :beer:


----------



## Greg (Mar 22, 2009)

Oh man. This is fun. Keep them coming Carrie! The MR. evil sequence is great. Tim - you are awesome. Seriously dude, nice job. I give you 2 years before you start smoking people.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 22, 2009)

This Thread Delivers!!!!


----------



## Greg (Mar 22, 2009)

severine said:


>



Yo! :-o Just look at that, my fellow ripper dudes. That shit is siiiiiiick.

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Not sure what the hell I'm pointing at! Ha! I'm dying over here. :lol:


----------



## mondeo (Mar 22, 2009)

Greg said:


> Yo! :-o Just look at that, my fellow ripper dudes. That shit is siiiiiiick.
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Not sure what the hell I'm pointing at! Ha! I'm dying over here. :lol:


Did you ever play catcher? Looks like you're calling for a fastball.


----------



## Greg (Mar 22, 2009)

severine said:


> madriverjack (and MRGisevil's bunny helmet):



Check it. MRJ is the real deal too. Who else can rock a bunny helmet with style like that? Cool ass dude too. One of those guys you felt like you've known forever.


----------



## Greg (Mar 22, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Did you ever play catcher? Looks like you're calling for a fastball.



Too funny. The nossack was rockin' today. :lol:


----------



## Madroch (Mar 22, 2009)

I didn't know the skier down was Robin, it did seem like an eternity until someone got over to her.  Thought maybe she had given a thumbs up that I missed, too bad, hope she heals soon.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 22, 2009)

I loved that pic so much i just threw it up on the mogul board.  That was from his qualifying run i'm sure.  He nailed the line perfectly and went HUUUUUGE off the first air.  Funny thing was, he was nervous as hell.  I was laughing at him cause he's so damn good, he doesnt have anything to be nervous about.  Like powbmps, who would've caused havoc today if he actually had shown up.

Chris, we missed you bro!


----------



## Greg (Mar 23, 2009)

2knees said:


> i want to take a second to give it up for tim and brian.  You guys stepped up today and supported this shit with no fear.  And both of you skied way better then i've ever seen.  Tim, i was floored at your qualifying run.  I kept looking back at brian saying i couldnt believe it was you.  You were nailing the line and going fast.  The airs will come.  Kudos to both of you!  :beer:



+ 1,000,000


----------



## severine (Mar 23, 2009)

Greg said:


> Yo! :-o Just look at that, my fellow ripper dudes. That shit is siiiiiiick.
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Not sure what the hell I'm pointing at! Ha! I'm dying over here. :lol:


I was laughing when I took that pic. 



2knees said:


> I loved that pic so much i just threw it up on the mogul board.  That was from his qualifying run i'm sure.  He nailed the line perfectly and went HUUUUUGE off the first air.  Funny thing was, he was nervous as hell.  I was laughing at him cause he's so damn good, he doesnt have anything to be nervous about.  Like powbmps, who would've caused havoc today if he actually had shown up.
> 
> Chris, we missed you bro!


Yup, most of the pics I took were from qualifying. Randi convinced me to hang out at the bottom and drink some brews after that so photos of the actual comp are, sadly, lacking. But I got some great ones anyway and would have run out of space on the cards regardless.

Here come more!

gmcunni (I think):





mondeo:





mondeo:















Here's Jonny! And my old helmet. 










Mr Magic:


----------



## severine (Mar 23, 2009)

Hanging at the base...

o3jeff:





Greg:





judges:





Grassi:





bvibert:





I'm almost out of room on flickr... once that happens, I'm not sure where I'll load these. But I'll do the best I can.


----------



## Greg (Mar 23, 2009)

Time to grab another beer if Carrie's going to keep this up. You're responsible for my hangover tomorrow. Incredible pics. Thanks so much.


----------



## Greg (Mar 23, 2009)

severine said:


> I'm almost out of room on flickr... once that happens, I'm not sure where I'll load these. But I'll do the best I can.



http://forums.alpinezone.com/gallery/


----------



## severine (Mar 23, 2009)

Greg said:


> Time to grab another beer if Carrie's going to keep this up. You're responsible for my hangover tomorrow. Incredible pics. Thanks so much.


Once I get on a roll, it's difficult to stop.  Sorry, dude!



Greg said:


> http://forums.alpinezone.com/gallery/


Yeah, but the gallery loses some of the quality when it resizes. The first pics I did (which were on there) lost a lot of sharpness.


----------



## Greg (Mar 23, 2009)

severine said:


>



Got a buckle up.



severine said:


>



And you're number is loose...

 Seriously, nice airs.


----------



## Tyrolean_skier (Mar 23, 2009)

2knees said:


> iceman is gonna be an olympic gold medal winner.



Thanks for the compliment.  I just hope that Dork and I can afford to see him get to that level.  It would be good to get some sponsorship for him.

Also thanks to Severine and hubby for their hospitality.


----------



## severine (Mar 23, 2009)

More hanging at the base:

MRGisevil & bvibert:










MR. evil & MRGisevil:





Mikey1 & Grassi










JP (& my old helmet )





Radio Ron (who is a really nice guy):










steve-o





starved for attention:





steve-o & his woman:





BTW, if I got any names wrong or left your name out, I apologize. I am terrible with names.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 23, 2009)

these pale in comparison to sev's photos but i'm totally wired right now so i threw them up.

spencer




jake




jake




mogulqueen




180 and creakyknees


----------



## severine (Mar 23, 2009)

Tyrolean_skier said:


> Thanks for the compliment.  I just hope that Dork and I can afford to see him get to that level.  It would be good to get some sponsorship for him.
> 
> Also thanks to Severine and hubby for their hospitality.


Absolutely! It was a bit of a crazy day, but I'm glad you guys were able to come.  Maybe next time your daughter can enter (and perhaps you as well? ).


----------



## Greg (Mar 23, 2009)

severine said:


> Grassi:



Sick LAX sweatshirt, man.


----------



## Greg (Mar 23, 2009)

severine said:


> MR. evil & MRGisevil:



Not sure it's possible for Randi to sink any further into that chair. :lol: There just had to be some double vision going on right there. :razz:


----------



## severine (Mar 23, 2009)

Tasty brew:





Shea





Iceman





Chris & Jarrod in the race shack:





Jake:

























Here's Greg throwing baseball signs again 










madriverjack:





And now I'm off to bed. There aren't many left after this; these were really the best of what I have.


----------



## severine (Mar 23, 2009)

Greg said:


> Not sure it's possible for Randi to sink any further into that chair. :lol: There just had to be some double vision going on right there. :razz:



She's a funny drunk. 

Good times!


----------



## severine (Mar 23, 2009)

Ok, I lied. Last one tonight because flickr is now full. The crew as viewed from the race shack:






Good night!


----------



## Greg (Mar 23, 2009)

severine said:


> Here's Greg throwing baseball signs again



I never knew I had a signature finger point on the nossack. :lol: Ha! Look how far ahead Bart was on that duel. I got smoked. No matter. That dude rips.


----------



## Greg (Mar 23, 2009)

*Video*

Okay, here's the vid. I didn't take a lot of it, but here's what I got. Into > Hammer/powhunter qualifier, random duels from below the second kicker including 2knees > Goofball johnnypoach segment > 3rd/4th finals > Finals > 1st place award ceremony > quick Randy Grasso interview (although my dumb ass seems to cut him off early ). Anyway, enjoy:


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 23, 2009)

2knees said:


> i want to take a second to give it up for Tim and Brian.  You guys stepped up today and supported this shit with no fear.  And both of you skied way better then i've ever seen.  Tim, i was floored at your qualifying run.  I kept looking back at Brian saying i couldnt believe it was you.  You were nailing the line and going fast.  the airs will come.  Kudos to both of you!  :beer:





Greg said:


> Oh man. This is fun. Keep them coming Carrie! The MR. evil sequence is great. Tim - you are awesome. Seriously dude, nice job. I give you 2 years before you start smoking people.



Thanks guys, that mean alot coming from you two. I am not sure if its from all the beers, or my wreck (or a combination of both) but I feel bad this morning. I felt really good during practice and was even feeling good off the airs. I think the dual runs during qualifing got to me. At the line I told myself not to worry about the guy next to me. Then out of the corner of my eye I noticed that I was with the guy and turned the speed up....then bam! Ski pre-realased on me. And yes, I know I need to crank up my DIN.

The vibe on the hill was great, and I had a blast hanging out at the finish line with Randi, Brian, Carrie, Grassi, Jeff, & MadRiverJack throwing back beers, eating cookies & watching the rest of you guys tear it up.


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 23, 2009)

Greg said:


> Check it. MRJ is the real deal too. Who else can rock a bunny helmet with style like that? Cool ass dude too. One of those guys you felt like you've known forever.



Randi & I were thinking the same thing about MRJ.


----------



## powbmps (Mar 23, 2009)

Wow!  Some really good skiing out there today.  Great video and still shots too.  The course looks awesome.  

Congrats to everyone who sacked up and competed :beer:.


----------



## danny p (Mar 23, 2009)

wow after 9 TR pages I have to say all the build up for this was worth it...awesome.  

Congrats to everyone.

Sev, great photos.  Awesome vid Greg.  Johnny Poach segment is awesome.

Anyone watch the snowboard mogul comp?  Any good rippers?

Awesome TR, perfect way to start Monday morning.


----------



## Mikey1 (Mar 23, 2009)

Had a blast out there yestreday. As many have already said, the level of talent was outrageous, it was an honor just to watch them. Great job by the Sundown crew to put on three major competitions in one day. I know a few people entered all three, they must have been dead ass tired last night.

There were only 4 snowboarders in the comp, bu they were all good. Two of them are my neighbors, JP and his son Seth. I believe Seth took second. Don't know if they made any video or pictures.


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 23, 2009)

Greg - great job on the video.  Also, like I said yesterday, you now may officially claim the title of bumper.  You're in the big time now.

I've got a bunch of footage, all from the bottom of the course.  I'll start editing tonight and hopefully have it out within the next day or so.


----------



## powbmps (Mar 23, 2009)

Any pictures or report on the big air comp?


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 23, 2009)

oh, forgot to say, Iceman loves the googles but now I have to get him the helmet to go along with it...  lol...  He loved the comp and definitely want to go back to Ski Sundown.  

BTW - not to get political or anything but I told Bob yesterday that I wished he had bought Killington.  He seems to really know how to run a skiers mountain.


----------



## severine (Mar 23, 2009)

powbmps said:


> Any pictures or report on the big air comp?


I wanted to see it, but somehow missed it. What a shame.  I was too busy photographing the guys practicing and completely forgot about it.

Working on getting the rest of the pics up today. I wish I had remembered the 3rd memory card. Missing the finals, missed the awards... I think ZOG got a pic of me with Radio Ron. No pics of me with The Hammer, though. He was another really nice guy.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 23, 2009)

quick video of jake's runs @ B or B.


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 23, 2009)

Greg said:


> [*]Mr. Gisevil gets the loud mouth drunk award. Nice job Randi! :lol:



Yeah, I kinda feel partially responsible.  I started the bucket brigade.  Randi, please take this as a compliment.  Watching the comp with you was like watching it with one of my guy friends.  You are a funny chick.  Quote of the day from Randi while riding the lift late in the day after crushing beers, "I don't feel so good." :lol:


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 23, 2009)

Greg said:


> Check it. MRJ is the real deal too. Who else can rock a bunny helmet with style like that? Cool ass dude too. One of those guys you felt like you've known forever.



madriver jack is a cool dude.  what happened to those nerves jack?  and not hitting the airs?  nice meeting you man!


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 23, 2009)

Greg said:


> Sick LAX sweatshirt, man.



I'll get you one that says AZ Administrator on it.


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 23, 2009)

WOW, this must have been such a blast!  Please don't post anymore pics, the "missed out" factor is already through the roof 

Incredible pics.  Nice camera.


----------



## severine (Mar 23, 2009)

BTW, here are the photos from the Hartford Courant's photographer:
http://www.courant.com/news/hc-ski-sundown-spring-contests,0,6542561.photogallery


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 23, 2009)

severine said:


> BTW, here are the photos from the Hartford Courant's photographer:
> http://www.courant.com/news/hc-ski-sundown-spring-contests,0,6542561.photogallery



Figures - the majority of pics are from the "glamor" slopestyle event...


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 23, 2009)

I didn't compete yesterday and I am shot today.  Must have been the beers...  The two runs I took at the end of the day were..... interesting.  Drinking and skiing is not a good idea.

JimG, great skiing with you for a bit.  I thought you were going to take it easy and watch.  Every time I saw you during the comp you were skiing by us at the base.  Glad you liked our hill


----------



## severine (Mar 23, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> WOW, this must have been such a blast!  Please don't post anymore pics, the "missed out" factor is already through the roof
> 
> Incredible pics.  Nice camera.


Thanks!  It's a step down from what I used to have but very nice. I did get a common Canon ERR 99 issue a few times (one when Hammer blew by during his qualifying run with powhunter) and that sucked, but for the most part, it worked well.


----------



## severine (Mar 23, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> Figures - the majority of pics are from the "glamor" slopestyle event...



Looking at his pics makes me feel like I did something right. I had some money shots yesterday.


----------



## madriverjack (Mar 23, 2009)

I just wanted to say thank you to everyone for the compliments and also for making me feel welcome at your mountian. Everyone skied awsome and it was a great time, let's hook up and get some more skiing in next weekend. Great job with the contest Sundown!!!


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 23, 2009)

Greg said:


> Okay, here's the vid. I didn't take a lot of it, but here's what I got. Into > Hammer/powhunter qualifier, random duels from below the second kicker including 2knees > Goofball johnnypoach segment > 3rd/4th finals > Finals > 1st place award ceremony > quick Randy Grasso interview (although my dumb ass seems to cut him off early ). Anyway, enjoy:



Nice Greg.  I liked the johnnypoach and hammer interviews the best.  All the yelling in the background of JPs segment was me, MrMagic, and MRGisevil.  Funny stuff.


----------



## MRGisevil (Mar 23, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> Figures - the majority of pics are from the "glamor" slopestyle event...



Actually, I had a long chat with the guy in the lodge. Really nice fellow. He was there to shoot the Big Air comp only, but knows Johnny (I swear, it's like 6 degrees to Johnny Poach, everyone seems to know the dude somehow) and couldn't help but toss a picture of him in the shuffle. 

I had the coolest time yesterday. It was really fun hanging out with the group, great to see JimG. again and awesome to meet some new AZers. MRJack is an awesome dude, by the way. Got along with him instantly, and a fantastic skeir to boot. Rocked the pink bunny helm like woah. 2knees is as awesome as always, Greg's really killing it in the moguls, Brian, Carrie, Grassi, Magic, Jeff all provided entertainment at the bucket station, Steve and Johnny served as excellent lift-ride companions and my lawn chair was quite comfy. 

I will be totally honest, I still have no idea who these Meatheads people are. But they can ski pretty freakin' well. That's for sure. And I'm not afraid to say that I think I have a chick crush on the blonde girl (2nd place in women's, I think?). Holy stinkin' cow, she was good!

Tim asked me to recall all the nicknames I had for people this morning, but to be honest, I don't remember. Out of them, I know there was: Captain Planet, Toby Kieth, Urban Commando, Bumblebee, and, my personal favorite: that kid who looked like if Brian Austin Green's character from 90210 and Zack Morris had a baby, and then that baby found a really cool headband, it might look kinda like that kid.


For those of you who were wondering (I know it was on your minds weighing so heavily that you couldn't sleep last night) I _did_ get my McDonald's in the end.

I think I'm still drunk, a little.


----------



## jarrodski (Mar 23, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> who's who in these pics?



Park Crew!   Those are my workers next to radio ron.  those guys were so happy to get pictures and autographs after being awake and shoveling for pretty much two weeks straight between yesterday and the Go Go mini pipe event.


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 23, 2009)

thanks for setting me straight on the photog..  Didn't realize that...

BTW - the meatheads are the coolest..  Basically they're promoting the idea that skiing on the east coast is just as cool as skiing the west coast...


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 23, 2009)

MRGisevil said:


> Tim asked me to recall all the nicknames I had for people this morning, but to be honest, I don't remember. Out of them, I know there was: Captain Planet, Toby Kieth, Urban Commando, Bumblebee, and, my personal favorite: that kid who looked like if Brian Austin Green's character from 90210 and Zack Morris had a baby, and then that baby found a really cool headband, it might look kinda like that kid.
> 
> 
> For those of you who were wondering (I know it was on your minds weighing so heavily that you couldn't sleep last night) I _did_ get my McDonald's in the end.
> ...



Don't forget brown guy....

And after a post comp safety meeting I hit McDonalds as well...


----------



## severine (Mar 23, 2009)

MRGisevil said:


> I will be totally honest, I still have no idea who these Meatheads people are. But they can ski pretty freakin' well. That's for sure. And I'm not afraid to say that I think I have a chick crush on the blonde girl (2nd place in women's, I think?). Holy stinkin' cow, she was good!


You should have stuck around! I got to have a beer and a chat with her in the lounge after the awards! Very humble lady.



Grassi21 said:


> Don't forget brown guy....


Brown guy who really isn't brown guy. He was some-kind-of-green guy, wasn't he?

More photos being uploaded... I upgraded to pay flickr but that might mean the pics will be a little bigger. My apologies to those on slow connections or small monitors.


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 23, 2009)

severine said:


> My apologies to those on slow connections or small monitors.



Ah the heck with that...In the 90's I could understand, but we're well into the broadband era...time to get off dial-up folks!:smash::-D


----------



## severine (Mar 23, 2009)

Spencer -vs- ?






Spencer -vs- ?










Meathead Films' "The Hammer":




















This one came out kind of weirdly, but I like it (180):


----------



## jarrodski (Mar 23, 2009)

Tyrolean_skier said:


> Thanks for the compliment.  I just hope that Dork and I can afford to see him get to that level.  It would be good to get some sponsorship for him.
> 
> Also thanks to Severine and hubby for their hospitality.



keep him out there and skiing... he'll get noticed.  Seemed like a nice kid too.  All that stuff combines and just manifests its self when the timing lines up.  

Comps, pictures on-line, and being chatty with people... that's all it takes


----------



## severine (Mar 23, 2009)

2knees (right?):





This one is awesome 






























Look! It's Greg on the groomed side of Gunny again! 





? -vs- madriverjack


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 23, 2009)

Carrie - great shots, especially the close up of 2knees.  That guy rocks!  You've got a really nice camera there and you do some great photography.

That was funny when Jarrod said "There's Greg on a groomer, something he does very well"


----------



## Philpug (Mar 23, 2009)

Carrie, great shots, what camera, lens and settings? Please teach me how to shoot.


----------



## madriverjack (Mar 23, 2009)

Great job on the photos Carrie. I think you could have a new career if you wanted.


----------



## severine (Mar 23, 2009)

Brian took the rest of these from the race shack...










I'm actually in 2 of these base pics (the only photos of me from my camera that day ). Little bit of flurries to end the day, too.















I have some more atmospheric pics that I'm working on, too. I probably had more good ones but I processed the lazy way: only color/brightness/sharpness/saturation adjustments, no cropping.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 23, 2009)

severine said:


>



Cool picture of Spencer, it looks like he's doing a Superman impersonation, which is fitting since he's wearing the t-shirt with the S7 Superman logo on it.

I loved watching all the little dudes rip it up.  Iceman is no joke, Spencer and Shea both had some awesome runs, and 181's son is a little ripper!  I watched his qualifying run from the top, he was zipperlinning like a madman!


----------



## severine (Mar 23, 2009)

Philpug said:


> Carrie, great shots, what camera, lens and settings? Please teach me how to shoot.


It's a Canon 10D that I purchased used (for around $200) with a Sigma 55-200mm lens I had from when I had a Canon 20D. I kept it in P mode (which allows you some manual adjustments, but will do most of it automatically for you) and left autofocus on since my eyesight sucks.  I did over-ride where it focused for many of the shots instead of allowing it to choose (doesn't work well with action shots) but otherwise, as long as you shoot in RAW format (something that I believe is only available on DSLR cameras), it's pretty adjustable in post-processing. This batch worked well. Had the ISO set to 100 and it exposed the snow fairly well. Snow is tricky to work with in general, especially with high-contrast skiers coming down it. Just tried to position myself well to get good shots; sometimes I got great ones, other times I got crappy ones. Shooting quickly is not something I'm used to and I need to work on my composition skills. I used yesterday as a learning experience. There is a lot more I could have done manually (like set the white balance) but really, it worked fine the way I did it so why mess around, KWIM? If you have a decent camera, you can get great shots. I could have done all of those with my Point-and-Shoot NIKON POS and likely had no great pics. It was worth the investment (which was very small since the camera is likely 6 years old). It's in their prosumer line, somewhere between consumer (Rebel) and professional (1D, 5D).

Thanks! I would like to learn more but right now, I don't have the time. The more pics I take, the better I'll get, just like with skiing.


----------



## Trekchick (Mar 23, 2009)

Philpug said:


> Carrie, great shots, what camera, lens and settings? Please teach me how to shoot.





madriverjack said:


> Great job on the photos Carrie. I think you could have a new career if you wanted.


 X2.
Carrie I wish I had that kind of photo eye.  You have a gift.


----------



## WJenness (Mar 23, 2009)

Carrie,

Awesome pictures... Even if you have the right tools (DSLR), you have to have the skills to use it. You obviously do. Keep it up.

Looks like a good time was had by all... Great day for it weather wise too, by the look of the pictures.

I'm interested to know what happened (in more detail) with 180... As a guy who runs a lot of competitions (Fencing), I'm probably more intrigued than most as to how the competition is run, and what went wrong.

My basic understanding of the format is 1 qualifying run for everyone, judged individually, rank the competitors, top 24 proceed to a single/direct elimination bracket? Top 8 obviously get byes, 8 Matches in the 32, 8 in the 16, quarter finals, semi finals, bronze match, gold match?

-w


----------



## Greg (Mar 23, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> That was funny when Jarrod said "There's Greg on a groomer, something he does very well"



When I was shooting vid from the side of the course, Jarrod said something like, "there's AlpineZone Greg in a prime location to shoot some video. At least he's good at something today." :lol:


----------



## 2knees (Mar 23, 2009)

WJenness said:


> Carrie,
> 
> Awesome pictures.
> 
> ...



from my understanding, they somehow put one of the bib numbers from the under 18 category in the seeding for the over 18 category.  Unfortunately, 180's bib number was the one that got replaced by the wrong bib number.  We thought that they had fixed it, but when 180 went back up to take his place for the second round, (he had to have recieved a bye), they never called his bib.  Not sure how or exactly what went wrong, but it did.  It sucks, but things happen.  the kicker is that 180 has supported sundown and has attended the frozen january comp, he's a great skier and a great guy and his wife was hurt earlier in the comp.  

I just dont want to come across as negative about the whole thing.  It was a big comp.  tons of people, 4 categories with multiple runs and it went on for quite a while.  All in all, i thought they did a VERY good job with the judging.  I heard some complaints about not judging turns but i couldnt disagree more.  I beat, in speed, the guy i lost to but he was a better skier.  I have ZERO complaints about that.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 23, 2009)

severine said:


> Love the reflection in the goggles on this one:


It's like peering into Greg's soul.



severine said:


> madriverjack (and MRGisevil's bunny helmet):


Nice spread dude.  MRJack is a real good skier!



severine said:


> bvibert's sick air:


That was sick, sure am glad I threw on that orange jacket so everyone could see me real well... :roll:  The second pic looks kinda cool considering that I was hanging on for dear life, trying to get back into some sort of line...



severine said:


>



Nice shot, I unfortunately missed all but the finish of that run.  I think I was trying to secure a beer or something... 



severine said:


> MR. evil's qualifying run:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tim, aside from your binding issues you had a nice run.  You collected yourself and finished strong.  Nice work!


----------



## Greg (Mar 23, 2009)

bvibert said:


> It's like peering into Greg's soul.



And up my nose, all at the same time! :lol:


----------



## WJenness (Mar 23, 2009)

2knees said:


> from my understanding, they somehow put one of the bib numbers from the under 18 category in the seeding for the over 18 category.  Unfortunately, 180's bib number was the one that got replaced by the wrong bib number.  We thought that they had fixed it, but when 180 went back up to take his place for the second round, (he had to have recieved a bye), they never called his bib.  Not sure how or exactly what went wrong, but it did.  It sucks, but things happen.  the kicker is that 180 has supported sundown and has attended the frozen january comp, he's a great skier and a great guy and his wife was hurt earlier in the comp.
> 
> I just dont want to come across as negative about the whole thing.  It was a big comp.  tons of people, 4 categories with multiple runs and it went on for quite a while.  All in all, i thought they did a VERY good job with the judging.  I heard some complaints about not judging turns but i couldnt disagree more.  I beat, in speed, the guy i lost too but he was a better skier.  I have ZERO complaints about that.



That really stinks for 180... I hope his wife is OK, or will be soon.

Did the under 18 competitor than ski in the 18+ event? Or did they just remove him and bump everyone up one slot and forget about 180?

Sounds like one of those errors that happens when you realize a mistake and do your best to fix it as quick as possible, and end up making another one... I've done that with fencing tournaments before... but we generally always go back and fix it. I can't think of a situation where we've (I generally run tournaments as part of a 4-6 person team) ended up just saying 'oops, we screwed you, sorry...' Granted, where they had probably already run the first 8 matches, it would be hard for them to say 'ok, everything we just did, didn't happen, we've got to start over'... Need to post more information in a viewable location through the event I guess...

Just growing pains / getting used to running these kind of events I'm sure... Next year they'll learn from their mistakes and do it better.

-w


----------



## Greg (Mar 23, 2009)

WJenness said:


> That really stinks for 180... I hope his wife is OK, or will be soon.
> 
> Did the under 18 competitor than ski in the 18+ event? Or did they just remove him and bump everyone up one slot and forget about 180?
> 
> ...



Yeah, it really was too bad. I would have loved to know how far Alan would have gotten. It seemed like a simple mistake and should have been easier to correct. Shit happens, but it sucks it happened to a guy like Alan, especially after Robin got hurt.


----------



## powhunter (Mar 23, 2009)

Great job on the photos Carrie!!  Also the vids Jeff!!!!  Also thanks to whoever was responsible for playing the Grateful Dead most of the day!!! 

steveo


----------



## hammer (Mar 23, 2009)

Great stuff all around.  Real nice pictures.

How long has Sundown been maintaining bump runs?  Anyone ever think that they would have these types of events?


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 23, 2009)

Brian - y ou rocked.  I didn't even have the nads to enter....  You're out there.

Congrats on the hoddie catch too!


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 23, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Great job on the photos Carrie!!  Also the vids Jeff!!!!  Also thanks to whoever was responsible for playing the Grateful Dead most of the day!!!
> 
> steveo



Seriously, I think they had JamOn playing from XM/Serius radio.


----------



## WJenness (Mar 23, 2009)

Greg said:


> Yeah, it really was too bad. I would have loved to know how far Alan would have gotten. It seemed like a simple mistake and should have been easier to correct. Shit happens, but it sucks it happened to a guy like Alan, especially after Robin got hurt.



Things like that you HAVE to catch before you start the elimination bracket...

At fencing tournaments we generally have a round of pools (6/7 fencers per pool usually), and then we post round results (which are seedings for the DE table) and DE tables, it is at that point we hear about any mistakes that were made, while we're still prepping everything to send out and begin that round.

Sample of what we post in the venue:

Pool Results: http://www.prisedefer.com/syc2009/Results/Y14MFP.htm
Rank after Pools (DE Seeding): http://www.prisedefer.com/syc2009/Results/Y14MFR.htm
DE Table: http://www.prisedefer.com/syc2009/Results/Y14MFT.htm (Generally a table of 128 like this one would end up on 4 sheets of 8.5"x11" paper, and obviously only the first round + any byes are filled in)
Final Results: http://www.prisedefer.com/syc2009/Results/Y14MFF.htm (We need Carrie to come take our awards ceremony pictures)

-w


----------



## bvibert (Mar 23, 2009)

2knees said:


> i want to take a second to give it up for Tim and Brian.  You guys stepped up today and supported this shit with no fear.  And both of you skied way better then i've ever seen.  Tim, i was floored at your qualifying run.  I kept looking back at Brian saying i couldnt believe it was you.  You were nailing the line and going fast.  the airs will come.  Kudos to both of you!  :beer:





Greg said:


> + 1,000,000



Thanks guys.  I would have liked to have had a better showing, but I'm happy-ish with with my performance.  Tim was mentioning yesterday how it sucks that he's finally starting to get the feel for bump skiing right as the season is ending, I feel the same way.


----------



## severine (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks, guys. That means a lot to me! 

I hope I'm not repeating now... I skipped over quite a few last night to get AZ pics up.


























Radio Ron:















Here's an example of what could have been a great shot...had it been composed better and been in focus.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 23, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> Brian - y ou rocked.  I didn't even have the nads to enter....  You're out there.
> 
> Congrats on the hoddie catch too!



Thanks!  Next year you enter too!


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 23, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Tim, aside from your binding issues you had a nice run.  You collected yourself and finished strong.  Nice work!




Thanks B, I am little upset with myself about the wreck. I had no expectations of qualifying, but my one and only goal was to have a clean run and hit both jumps. Oh well, something to work on for next year. I hate to admit this, but  I really didn’t get to watch you run Brian. I was getting ready for my run and not paying attention to the race at the point. 

When it was getting close to my number being called I noticed that 181 (Dave, winner of the Jan comp) was two numbers lower than mine and there was a really good chance that I may have to ski with him. I am not ashamed to admit that scared the crap out of me. That guy would have crossed the finish line before I made it to the first jump. I was so relieved when they called Alan (180) to pair up with Dave. Those two guys killed it on that run.


----------



## mondeo (Mar 23, 2009)

WJenness said:


> I'm interested to know what happened (in more detail) with 180... As a guy who runs a lot of competitions (Fencing), I'm probably more intrigued than most as to how the competition is run, and what went wrong.
> 
> My basic understanding of the format is 1 qualifying run for everyone, judged individually, rank the competitors, top 24 proceed to a single/direct elimination bracket? Top 8 obviously get byes, 8 Matches in the 32, 8 in the 16, quarter finals, semi finals, bronze match, gold match?
> 
> -w


As best as we could tell, they put the wrong number down for 180's bib. 180 was 713, I think his son was 714, but they had 714 in the bracket. I'm not sure how they couldn't fix it.

You got the format right.

The judging has come a long way since last year's competition, but still needs some work. Turns are supposed to be 50%, but my impression is that as long as turns were decent the judges didn't really pay attention to them; I know there was one dual in particular that I watched where the one guy's turns were much better than the other, speed was pretty close, but the guy with sloppy turns won because of "better air." That shouldn't happen. One thing that might work is seperating the judges' duties, like I believe they do in formally judged competitions. One for airs, two for turns. I think at the WC level they have 5 do turns and 2 do airs. So something with fewer judges along those same lines would probably be good.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 23, 2009)

severine said:


>



That little dude rips!


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 23, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Thanks!  Next year you enter too!



If I lose 50 lbs its a guarantee...

Re: Radio Ron:

That guy is a trip

The whole way home (until the fell asleep) the kids were singing "doh doh doh doh" (the sound Radio Ron makes on each bump when he turns) - good times.

In fact they were watching the meathead films they got, and even in there is a segment with Radio making his signature bump sound!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 23, 2009)

Carrie, thanks so much for taking those pictures and working so hard to get them up so quickly!  They came out great. :beer:

I was in bed, fast asleep, by the time she posted up the third picture... 

Also a big thanks to Jeff for shooting video the whole time!  I haven't looked at it yet, but I'm sure there's some good shots in there.


----------



## severine (Mar 23, 2009)

And more (sorry I skipped over the kids last night!):

Spencer:


----------



## 2knees (Mar 23, 2009)

hammer said:


> How long has Sundown been maintaining bump runs?  Anyone ever think that they would have these types of events?




they started doing this 3 years ago on lower nor'easter.  a short shot with a little drop at the end.  the next year, they started from the top of that trail which basically doubled the length.  the top of that trail is very flat though.  then they seeded bumps on a section of the bottom mixing bowl trail for people to learn on, very flat run.  then last year, they seeded nor'easter again but sometime in february, they switched over to temptor which has a decent pitch to it.  they left the top of noreaster bumped up also which is the trail you use to get to temptor.  This year, they seeded temptor right from the beginning of the season, basically opening day, and then moved over to gunbarrel, their steepest trail, in march once the race leagues were done.  they left the beginner bumps on the flatter section of the mixing bowl too.  until this weekend but that was due to snow loss.  

Sundown used to let trails mogul up naturally but that just wont happen anymore.  for whatever reason, we dont get the type of skier there to form them up.  they used to hold comps years ago, but i have no clue how they were.  i never attended them.

And no, not in my wildest dreams would i think Sundown could pull off an event like yesterday.  It was unfreakinbelievable.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 23, 2009)

It was nice to meet some new AZers; Skidork, tyrolian skier, iceman, daughter (I forget her name), creaky knees, ZOG (a long time Sundown employee who is impressed by AZ's support for Sundown), madriverjack (who I met briefly the Sunday before).. I think there was more, but I'm drawing a blank.

Nice to see JimG again, who I haven't seen in a long time, I wish I got to ski with you Jim.  Good to see MRGisevil out and having fun, she's either been avoiding us or working too hard lately and hasn't made too many apperances.  It was nice, as always, to hang out with the rest of the crew too.  I was gonna try to list everyone's names, but I'm sure I would forget someone.

I hope that Robin's injury isn't too serious, please keep us updated Al.  We were all so bummed when we realized it was her that got hurt...


----------



## severine (Mar 23, 2009)

Last batch! 

Shea





Shea





Shea










Robin










It was a pleasure! Nice to meet so many AZers yesterday! Nice to hang out, drink some brews and chill, and great to see so much talent. So glad I could be there!


----------



## jarrodski (Mar 23, 2009)

more coming


----------



## Tyrolean_skier (Mar 23, 2009)

bvibert said:


> It was nice to meet some new AZers; Skidork, tyrolian skier, iceman, daughter (I forget her name), creaky knees, ZOG (a long time Sundown employee who is impressed by AZ's support for Sundown), madriverjack (who I met briefly the Sunday before).. I think there was more, but I'm drawing a blank.
> 
> Nice to see JimG again, who I haven't seen in a long time, I wish I got to ski with you Jim.  Good to see MRGisevil out and having fun, she's either been avoiding us or working too hard lately and hasn't made too many apperances.  It was nice, as always, to hang out with the rest of the crew too.  I was gonna try to list everyone's names, but I'm sure I would forget someone.
> 
> I hope that Robin's injury isn't too serious, please keep us updated Al.  We were all so bummed when we realized it was her that got hurt...



It was nice meeting you and the rest of the AZoners as well.  My daughter's moniker is Snow Princess.  We had an awesome time and the people that work at Sundown from the owner on down are very nice and friendly.  

BTW, great pictures Severine - as others have already said, you have a great eye for taking photography - great action shots.  Does Sundown have an official photographer?  If not, maybe you should apply and it could become a little business for you.


----------



## Chris Sullivan (Mar 23, 2009)

Yesterday was a lot of fun. A big thanks to the AZ community and the other fanatics that showed up. 
 We learned a lot and will improve on our performance next time. We could be better at tabulating the qualifying rounds, resulting in a smoother flow. Not hosing 180 would be a good idea too.
#701 Eric Cole is 18 years old. The kid lives 20minutes away and I’ve never seen him before. He, zipper lined ice bumps at about 8:30 in the morning.
 Iceman has it all, good kid and a great skier.
I don’t think it was Kevin #722’s first competition that guy tears it up.
  It was cool to see a field of competitors ranging in age from 8 to old. It is clear that bump skiing has a future here at Sundown.


----------



## Greg (Mar 23, 2009)

severine said:


> Meathead Films' "The Hammer":



Awesome Hammer sequence.



severine said:


> This one is awesome



That shot is money, right there.



severine said:


> MR. evil's qualifying run:



Just look at that sea of sweet bumps. So awesome.



hammer said:


> How long has Sundown been maintaining bump runs?  Anyone ever think that they would have these types of events?





2knees said:


> they started doing this 3 years ago on lower nor'easter.  a short shot with a little drop at the end.  the next year, they started from the top of that trail which basically doubled the length.  the top of that trail is very flat though.  then they seeded bumps on a section of the bottom mixing bowl trail for people to learn on, very flat run.  then last year, they seeded nor'easter again but sometime in february, they switched over to temptor which has a decent pitch to it.  they left the top of noreaster bumped up also which is the trail you use to get to temptor.  This year, they seeded temptor right from the beginning of the season, basically opening day, and then moved over to gunbarrel, their steepest trail, in march once the race leagues were done.  they left the beginner bumps on the flatter section of the mixing bowl too.  until this weekend but that was due to snow loss.
> 
> Sundown used to let trails mogul up naturally but that just wont happen anymore.  for whatever reason, we dont get the type of skier there to form them up.  they used to hold comps years ago, but i have no clue how they were.  i never attended them.
> 
> And no, not in my wildest dreams would i think Sundown could pull off an event like yesterday.  It was unfreakinbelievable.



Yep. We've come a long way. I remember a warm spring day at Sundown in the mid 90's when Gunbarrel was all bumped up. I couldn't ski worth crap back then, but that day left an impression on me. Shannon says he has some old VHS video of old school ripping at Sundown. We're going to try to figure out a way to convert those to digital and post them up.

With the limited terrain they have, I think Sundown did as good a job that could be expected in terms of offering bumps this year. We had *one *day without moguls all season, one that started on November 28. That my friends is truly rad. Gunbarrel this month was a real treat. The Hammer said to Pat and me last night that there is nothing really like that at Killington right now.


----------



## Greg (Mar 23, 2009)

chris sullivan said:


> it is clear that bump skiing has a future here at sundown.



*Success!!!*


----------



## Trekchick (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm extremely impressed with this group of skiers and support teams, but the photography!  Wow, Severine you were killing it!!!


----------



## mondeo (Mar 23, 2009)

Chris Sullivan said:


> I don’t think it was Kevin #722’s first competition that guy tears it up.


I've skied with Kevin a couple times at Killington (along with Frank, the second place finisher, and a few of the other Kmart guys,) and the guy rips. Forget HighwayGnar's top 30, he's probably top 10 if not top 5 at Killington. Basically straightlines O.L., very athletic guy. Frank's another top notch skier.


----------



## jarrodski (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## severine (Mar 23, 2009)

Tyrolean_skier said:


> BTW, great pictures Severine - as others have already said, you have a great eye for taking photography - great action shots.  Does Sundown have an official photographer?  If not, maybe you should apply and it could become a little business for you.


I think the shots ishovelsnow are posting are from their official photographer. They definitely had a dude on the snow yesterday taking pics. Thanks for the compliment though! 

Finally had a chance to watch Greg's vid. I'm on my way out but I had to say that you did a nice job! Love the JP and Hammer interviews. You must have just finished up with the Hammer interview when I came upon you guys on the deck.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 23, 2009)

scratch everything i've said.

hands down, the best thing for me is that there will be NO 2knees Chokes III video coming out.  Take your super slo mo' crap and stuff it Greg!  :lol:

and i'm getting that quarter gold plated and framed up.


----------



## Greg (Mar 23, 2009)

2knees said:


> scratch everything i've said.
> 
> hands down, the best thing for me is that they'll be NO 2knees Chokes III video coming out.  Take your super slo mo' crap and stuff it Greg!  :lol:
> 
> and i'm getting that quarter gold plated and framed up.



As I said to you privately, nice job staying cool and just skiing your runs cleanly. Getting seeded 11th in that field is a major accomplishment.


----------



## jarrodski (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## carbonXshell (Mar 23, 2009)

Fox 61 had some video on last night, it wasn't a lot but they did show a girl that crashed head first into a mogul after one of the kickers... was she ok? And the girl from the Clinic on Wednesday... how'd she finish... she looked to me like a very good bump skier.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 23, 2009)

Greg said:


> As I said to you privately, nice job staying cool and just skiing your runs cleanly. Getting seeded 11th in that field is a major accomplishment.



x1 million!


----------



## Greg (Mar 23, 2009)

carbonXshell said:


> Fox 61 had some video on last night, it wasn't a lot but they did show a girl that crashed head first into a mogul after one of the kickers... was she ok? And the girl from the Clinic on Wednesday... how'd she finish... she looked to me like a very good bump skier.



The only injury was Mrs. 180 that I'm aware of. Ellen couldn't make it down.


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 23, 2009)

carbonXshell said:


> Fox 61 had some video on last night, it wasn't a lot but they did show a girl that crashed head first into a mogul after one of the kickers... was she ok? And the girl from the Clinic on Wednesday... how'd she finish... she looked to me like a very good bump skier.



that mus have been 180's wife


----------



## bvibert (Mar 23, 2009)

ishovelsnow said:


>



Jarrod, nice pictures.  You guys put a ton of work into the terrain park, and the big air jumps and it really shows!  Nice job to you and all your guys! :beer:


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 23, 2009)

Had a great time there yesterday hanging out with everyone and meeting more new Az'ers. Pressure is on you Brian to get the video up tonight. FYI, I get very little of the qualifying runs unless I was able to recognize them and even then it was just half the run. If you got seeded there is a good chance you will be on the video as I think I got most of them until the battery ran out in the semi finals.

Suggestion for Sundown on the next comp, if you could call out the number and name of the skier at the start of the runs. Recording on the bottom of such a long run I couldn't see who was at the start. They started out calling out the names of the kids and woman's division, then it stopped.

The judging I thought was real fair, sitting at the bottom I saw many a times them give the win to the second skier who made turn versus straight lining the bottom. Perfect example was Iceman, he was just landing the second kicker and the other competitor was just crossing the line, Iceman got the win most likely for his perfect turns.


----------



## jarrodski (Mar 23, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> that mus have been 180's wife



or it was meat head jen when she was determined to be 2nd place...


----------



## Greg (Mar 23, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Jarrod, nice pictures.  You guys put a ton of work into the terrain park, and the big air jumps and it really shows!  Nice job to you and all your guys! :beer:



Agreed. I was hoping to take a ride up lift one during the big air, but the bumps on Gunny were so fun, I just wanted to hop lift 2 and get back over there. Gunbarrel is just sick right now after all that ripper traffic yesterday. Hoping the cold temps froze that run solid to preserve them for the weekend.


----------



## jarrodski (Mar 23, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Had a great time there yesterday hanging out with everyone and meeting more new Az'ers. Pressure is on you Brian to get the video up tonight. FYI, I get very little of the qualifying runs unless I was able to recognize them and even then it was just half the run. If you got seeded there is a good chance you will be on the video as I think I got most of them until the battery ran out in the semi finals.
> 
> Suggestion for Sundown on the next comp, if you could call out the number and name of the skier at the start of the runs. Recording on the bottom of such a long run I couldn't see who was at the start. They started out calling out the names of the kids and woman's division, then it stopped.
> 
> The judging I thought was real fair, sitting at the bottom I saw many a times them give the win to the second skier who made turn versus straight lining the bottom. Perfect example was Iceman, he was just landing the second kicker and the other competitor was just crossing the line, Iceman got the win most likely for his perfect turns.



haha... my notes got blown accross the race shack ... that's why i had to stop announcing names.   oops


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 23, 2009)

ishovelsnow said:


> haha... my notes got blown accross the race shack ... that's why i had to stop announcing names.   oops



Knew there was a good reason why!


----------



## Greg (Mar 23, 2009)

ishovelsnow said:


> haha... my notes got blown accross the race shack ... that's why i had to stop announcing names.   oops



Well, when a silly official race trail is cut, you guys could build an elevated mogul finish building over the bottom of Gunbarrel, complete with a state of the art computer system to making the judging/seeding, announcing, etc. much easier.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 23, 2009)

ishovelsnow said:


> haha... my notes got blown accross the race shack ... that's why i had to stop announcing names.   oops



dude, i'm my last head to head that i lost, i was flying down the lower section totally out of control yet i could still hear you on the loudspeaker.  You were saying "remember, style counts in this competition"

nothing like getting heckled by the announcer.


----------



## carbonXshell (Mar 23, 2009)

Greg said:


> The only injury was Mrs. 180 that I'm aware of. Ellen couldn't make it down.



not Ellen... the girl that was in the Clinic... blondish hair I think.


----------



## Greg (Mar 23, 2009)

carbonXshell said:


> not Ellen... the girl that was in the Clinic... blondish hair I think.



Bart's wife Jeannine? Pink pants? I think she got 4th, I believe.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 23, 2009)

Greg said:


> Bart's wife Jeannine? Pink pants? I think she got 4th, I believe.



i left early yesterday, is there a list of all the winners yet?


----------



## Greg (Mar 23, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> i left early yesterday, is there a list of all the winners yet?



Jarrod said he'll scan the brackets into a PDF this week.


----------



## jarrodski (Mar 23, 2009)

Greg said:


> Jarrod said he'll scan the brackets into a PDF this week.



locked in Dotty's office...  i'll try to break in, but its probably better for inter-departmental relationions that we wait until she comes into work.... 

i was thinking of just taking the brackets and the master list and scanning them in....


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 23, 2009)

Jarrod - you certainly have the Glen Plake laugh!  LOL!!


----------



## Greg (Mar 23, 2009)

ishovelsnow said:


> locked in Dotty's office...  i'll try to break in, but its probably better for inter-departmental relationions that we wait until she comes into work....
> 
> i was thinking of just taking the brackets and the master list and scanning them in....



Whatever is easiest, and no rush. Nice job on the mic yesterday too, as usual.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 23, 2009)

2knees said:


> dude, i'm my last head to head that i lost, i was flying down the lower section totally out of control yet i could still hear you on the loudspeaker.  You were saying "remember, style counts in this competition"
> 
> nothing like getting heckled by the announcer.



I could hear him quite clearly during my qualifying run, good stuff.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 23, 2009)

One thing I noticed is that the winner was definitely no youngster..maybe 40ish and most of the competitiors were in their 30s and 40s..props for showing that getting mad steezy air isn't just for the young jibhonks..

and Bvibert..the 90s called and they want their goatee back..lol


----------



## bvibert (Mar 23, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> quick video of jake's runs @ B or B.



Nice work Jake!  For someone who didn't want to ski bumps at the beginning of the season you've really taken to them well!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 23, 2009)

severine said:


> mondeo:



"70% Backscratcher"?  Looks more like a dumper backscratcher to me.  Nice work!


----------



## 2knees (Mar 23, 2009)

bvibert said:


> "70% Backscratcher"?  Looks more like a dumper backscratcher to me.  Nice work!




skipping rope maybe???


----------



## mondeo (Mar 23, 2009)

bvibert said:


> "70% Backscratcher"? Looks more like a dumper backscratcher to me. Nice work!


 


2knees said:


> skipping rope maybe???


It's what happens when you plan for an iron cross but just do a plain backscratcher. Knees have the proper bend, didn't arch the back which leaves the waist bent.

As far as my lower air goes, if a combined spread-daffy is a spraffy, what's a combined spread-twister? Sprister?

But I'll take the patent on the "Jump Rope," thank you very much.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 23, 2009)

mondeo said:


> It's what happens when you plan for an iron cross but just do a plain backscratcher. Knees have the proper bend, didn't arch the back which leaves the waist bent.
> 
> As far as my lower air goes, if a combined spread-daffy is a spraffy, what's a combined spread-twister? Sprister?
> 
> But I'll take the patent on the "Jump Rope," thank you very much.



actually, you drew your legs up into your body which is the cardinal sin on any kind of backscratcher, mule kick or cross. once you do that, the squat look is what follows.  

its hard to believe, but i used to throw all kinds of airs when i was a youngen.  my best was the good old daffy twist.  would've liked to have had that in my arsenal yesterday but its probably been 15 years since i did one.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 23, 2009)

shot some video from the top of the course while i was waiting around.


----------



## Greg (Mar 23, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> shot some video from the top of the course while i was waiting around.



The johnnypoach duel had me pissing my pants! :lol: Backseat right out of the start, somehow manages to pull a sick twister-spread, then right back into the backseat, rolling down the windows while launching into orbit off the second kicker, and then flailing the rest of the way to the bottom. That run was priceless entertainment. :lol:

I forgot that I pulled a dumper air in my duel with Bart. :blink: Skiing looked okay though and I tried to throw a monster nossack off the bottom when I felt I lost it. I wish I remembered to lose the fleece though to rock the Sundown tee. Instead I looked like an unkept tool. :lol:

Nice job on that vid Gary!


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 23, 2009)

I was carring WAY too much speed after that jump :blink:. If my bindings didn't release and I somehow managed to stay on my feet (very unlikely regardless of DIN setting) I would have killed myself off that 2nd jump.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 23, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> shot some video from the top of the course while i was waiting around.



Nice job Gary!  Thanks for posting that up.  The JP run was really funny. :lol:


----------



## Greg (Mar 23, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> I was carring WAY too much speed after that jump :blink:. If my bindings didn't release and I somehow managed to stay on my feet (very unlikely regardless of DIN setting) I would have killed myself off that 2nd jump.



Oof. :blink: I watched that a few more times and you're lucky you didn't pull a downhill04 and faceplant on your binding. That ski was close when you smacked down.


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 23, 2009)

Greg said:


> Oof. :blink: I watched that a few more times and you're lucky you didn't pull a downhill04 and faceplant on your binding. That ski was close when you smacked down.



Ya, it was kind of close. I won't lie, that fall did feel so good!


----------



## severine (Mar 23, 2009)

Nice vid, Gary! Hey, I even appeared in it and I didn't compete.  Didn't remember the JP run being that funny the first time around, but WOW! :lol: Still, he kept it going; how many could do that under the circumstances?


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 23, 2009)

Greg said:


> The johnnypoach duel had me pissing my pants! :lol: Backseat right out of the start, somehow manages to pull a sick twister-spread, then right back into the backseat, rolling down the windows while launching into orbit off the second kicker, and then flailing the rest of the way to the bottom. That run was priceless entertainment. :lol:





bvibert said:


> The JP run was really funny. :lol:





severine said:


> Didn't remember the JP run being that funny the first time around, but WOW! :lol: Still, he kept it going; how many could do that under the circumstances?



Here is the JP solo, with the crowd noise instead of music.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 23, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> Here is the JP solo, with the crowd noise instead of music.



wow..amazing that he held it together..lol..what degree pitch do you guys think the slope was??  Some mad steezy air!!!!  I've never skied a bump run with a kicker in the middle..did they have some kickers set up for practice???


----------



## Greg (Mar 23, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> wow..amazing that he held it together..lol..what degree pitch do you guys think the slope was??  Some mad steezy air!!!!  I've never skied a bump run with a kicker in the middle..did they have some kickers set up for practice???



The top of the course and the stretch below the lower kicker are moderate pitch, dunno exactly, maybe 20 degrees? The middle and runout are flat. The kickers were open during practice starting a bit after noon.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 23, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> Here is the JP solo, with the crowd noise instead of music.



Nice!  We were going crazy at the bottom when when he was coming down. :beer:

I hope Skidork doesn't have the volume turned up too loud when he's reviewing the video he shot, for part of the time he was setup right next to my loud mouth. :lol:


----------



## Greg (Mar 23, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Nice!  We were going crazy at the bottom when when he was coming down. :beer:
> 
> I hope Skidork doesn't have the volume turned up too loud when he's reviewing the video he shot, for part of the time he was setup right next to my loud mouth. :lol:



I meant to mention this. The crowd at the bottom, seemingly lead by the drunk AZers :lol: was extremely supportive. I was shocked by the roar after my two runs. That was a cool feeling. Thanks for the support everybody!


----------



## Zand (Mar 23, 2009)

That johnnypoach vid is priceless... can't believe he stayed up through that. Hopefully a lot of this group can get up to Mt Snow closing day this year again.


----------



## Highway Star (Mar 23, 2009)

ROFLMAO......I feel really bad that all the Killington bumpers showed up and stole your A-zone spotlight....the second place guy and the guy in the green jacket in the 3/4 heat are both Killington regulars.


----------



## MRGisevil (Mar 23, 2009)

Greg said:


> I meant to mention this. The crowd at the bottom, seemingly lead by the drunk AZers :lol: was extremely supportive. I was shocked by the roar after my two runs. That was a cool feeling. Thanks for the support everybody!



you are welcome, good sir.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 23, 2009)

Greg said:


> I meant to mention this. The crowd at the bottom, seemingly lead by the drunk AZers :lol: was extremely supportive. I was shocked by the roar after my two runs. That was a cool feeling. Thanks for the support everybody!



The crowd roar was impressive!  It was a nice additional element that you don't get on Temptor.

I'd say that beer definitely helped liven things up a bit.   As Randi alluded to in an earlier post; if we didn't know either of the people coming down we'd just make up names and cheer them on!  Good times! :beer:


----------



## bvibert (Mar 23, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> ROFLMAO......I feel really bad that all the Killington bumpers showed up and stole your A-zone spotlight....the second place guy and the guy in the green jacket in the 3/4 heat are both Killington regulars.



The Killington folks were encouraged to come down, that was the reason for the $1000 purse.  No spotlight was stolen, we wanted to show them that Sundown had better bumps than Killington.  Everyone that I talked to agreed!

The only person you should feel bad for is yourself, for missing out on a great day.  We understand though that you didn't want to be exposed for the sub-par skier that we all know you really are.


----------



## Greg (Mar 23, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> ROFLMAO......I feel really bad that all the Killington bumpers showed up and stole your A-zone spotlight....the second place guy and the guy in the green jacket in the 3/4 heat are both Killington regulars.



Thanks Captain Obvious. The point is you (Mr. top 30 Killington skier) were nowhere to be seen. :lol: I don't recall any of us complaining about the Killington talent showing up. We were all psyched the competition drew people like that. That was the whole idea...duh! :roll:


----------



## MRGisevil (Mar 23, 2009)

bvibert said:


> The crowd roar was impressive!  It was a nice additional element that you don't get on Temptor.
> 
> I'd say that beer definitely helped liven things up a bit.   As Randi alluded to in an earlier post; if we didn't know either of the people coming down we'd just make up names and cheer them on!  Good times! :beer:



We? You liar! I made up names and then you jerks took credit for them!!!!


----------



## Highway Star (Mar 23, 2009)

bvibert said:


> The only person you should feel bad for is yourself, for missing out on a great day.  We understand though that you didn't want to be exposed for the sub-par skier that we all know you really are.



Riiiiight............








Sorry, I was too busy skiing the angry 4" that Killington picked up yesterday, making the trees actually skiable.


----------



## severine (Mar 23, 2009)

MRGisevil said:


> We? You liar! I made up names and then you jerks took credit for them!!!!


I especially like Zach Morris's and Brian Austin Green's love child with the headband.  Or brown guy who isn't brown guy.


----------



## severine (Mar 23, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Riiiiight............



I don't recall Brian ever claiming he was a great bump skier. In fact, he's pretty open about the fact that he feels he's a hack. It's one thing to proclaim oneself as being excellent and refusing to provide evidence of such when called out. It's another to not give a crap what others think, have a good time, and support the good thing that you have close to home. You just don't get it. :roll:

What were there, 50+ entrants? 40 in the men's 18+, 10 in women's, 4 snowboarders, and how many kids?


----------



## 2knees (Mar 23, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> ROFLMAO......I feel really bad that all the Killington bumpers showed up and stole your A-zone spotlight....the second place guy and the guy in the green jacket in the 3/4 heat are both Killington regulars.




It was awesome that they showed up and supported the comp.  Makes it almost a definite to happen next year.  

Of course, if someone was bitter and socially repressed like yourself, then they might have a problem with it.


----------



## Highway Star (Mar 23, 2009)

severine said:


> I don't recall Brian ever claiming he was a great bump skier. In fact, he's pretty open about the fact that he feels he's a hack. It's one thing to proclaim oneself as being excellent and refusing to provide evidence of such when called out. It's another to not give a crap what others think, have a good time, and support the good thing that you have close to home. You just don't get it. :roll:
> 
> What were there, 50+ entrants? 40 in the men's 18+, 10 in women's, 4 snowboarders, and how many kids? Yup, Sundown sucks.



Sounds to me like you had to import talent, otherwise there wouldn't have been much of a comp.  At these local comps, a local is supposed to win.....didn't you get the memo?

It should be clear by now that I don't have anything to prove to A-zone.  I just think that it's massively hilarious that the "big time" talent is people that I have skied with many times, and am in the same league with.   I'd ski with them more often, but they ski way too many bumps, and they aren't following me around in the trees.


----------



## Madroch (Mar 23, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Riiiiight............



HS- you missed a truly great day, and the opportunity to meet some good people and maybe even shut some of them up (well, maybe not yesterday due to the bucket brigade).  Hopefully you can make it next time.  Doubt you could have pulled off such a perfect "dumper pike" though...(I was close, and many think I may have nailed it).


----------



## Highway Star (Mar 23, 2009)

2knees said:


> It was awesome that they showed up and supported the comp.  Makes it almost a definite to happen next year.
> 
> Of course, if someone was bitter and socially repressed like yourself, then they might have a problem with it.



I'm nothing of the sort.  I just think you guys are pretty dorky, and can't ski.

I was tailgating at Bear with two of those guys the day before.  They didn't mention the comp....probably because they know I don't ski bumps.  Or maybe they didn't want to admit they were going to ski in CT.


----------



## Madroch (Mar 23, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Sounds to me like you had to import talent, otherwise there wouldn't have been much of a comp.  At these local comps, a local is supposed to win.....didn't you get the memo?
> 
> It should be clear by now that I don't have anything to prove to A-zone.  I just think that it's massively hilarious that the "big time" talent is people that I have skied with many times, and in the same league with.   I'd ski with them more often, but they ski way too many bumps, and they aren't following me around in the trees.



Making me want to rescind the the hopes for your future presence in my past post....you really don't get it.  To each his own.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 23, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> I'm nothing of the sort.  I just think you guys are pretty dorky, and can't ski.
> 
> I was tailgating at Bear with two of those guys the day before.  They didn't mention the comp....probably because they know I don't ski bumps.  Or maybe they didn't want to admit they were going to ski in CT.




or maybe they dont really want you around.....


oh and i am a dork.  just ask my kids.  they think i'm the funniest clown around.  what do your kids think of you?

i forgot for a second, you dont really have a life.  you still think in terms of cool, in, dorky, geeky.  when you hit social puberty, you'll figure it out.


----------



## Highway Star (Mar 23, 2009)

2knees said:


> or maybe they dont really want you around.....



I'd rather not get into the complex social dynamics of the Killington scene with you, it would be way over your head.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 23, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> I'd rather not get into the complex social dynamics of the Killington scene with you, it would be way over your head.




now i'm laughing.  this is priceless right here kid.


----------



## severine (Mar 23, 2009)

:roll: Whatever. :roll:

Why don't you go worship yourself somewhere else and leave the hacks to themselves.

:roll:


----------



## hammer (Mar 23, 2009)

severine said:


>


+1

Thanks for finding this.


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 23, 2009)

got 1 of Iceman in the midst of his triple spread...


----------



## severine (Mar 23, 2009)

hammer said:


> +1
> 
> Thanks for finding this.


Too bad I couldn't help myself. :lol:

I stand by that again. That is all.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 23, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> ROFLMAO......I feel really bad that all the Killington bumpers showed up and stole your A-zone spotlight....the second place guy and the guy in the green jacket in the 3/4 heat are both Killington regulars.



Good for them how did you do???  Oh snap..you didn't show up for the skioff...:uzi:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 23, 2009)

severine said:


> I especially like Zach Morris's and Brian Austin Green's love child with the headband.  Or brown guy who isn't brown guy.



ahahaha..where's the picture..now I have the theme song to Saved By the Bell in my head..doh!!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 23, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Sounds to me like you had to import talent, otherwise there wouldn't have been much of a comp.  At these local comps, a local is supposed to win.....didn't you get the memo?
> .



HighWayGnar you don't know anything..people from Connecticut travel to VT for local bump competitions..why can't it be vice versa..you're hating on a good thing..we have good bumpers here in PA as well..and hating on BVibert isn't going to win you praise on AZ...and I give him and all the other competitors mad props for competing..cheering and supporting all the bumpers..this thread is hall of fame worthy with all the great pictures, video and commentary..Any skier or rider worth their salt would have had a blast at the competition..yesterday at Blue was lame in comparison..go pack to practicing mandatory GS turns, drink some more haterade and eat some more Angry O's..CIAO


----------



## campgottagopee (Mar 23, 2009)

bvibert said:


> The Killington folks were encouraged to come down, that was the reason for the $1000 purse.




$1000.00, ARE YOU SERIOUS??? That's awesome---heck you win ours and you'd get some radom tee shirt, a case of Mt. Dew and a fish tank----skiin' bumps in CT is obviusly where it's at.


----------



## Highway Star (Mar 23, 2009)

Greg said:


> The point is you (Mr. top 30 Killington skier) were nowhere to be seen.



I feel the need to respond to this.  I have zero interest in skiing flat bumps in CT.  I was seen skiing at....suprise, Killington.

Three of the top four in your bump comp were guys that I have skied with on and off for the last five years.  They ski bumps waaaaay too much, IMHO, but they are still excellent all around freeskiers.   Interestingly, I would say Randy skis much more trees than the other two guys.  I have rarely seen them carve a turn, which does bother me a bit.   They are some of the guys that I measure myself against, but my skiing style is massively different.....much more GS freeskiing and tight tree skiing.  Apples vs. Oranges.  Anyway, if you consider these guys are in the top 30 skiers at Killington, I am right up there with them, along with a few other guys.  But I could really care less if you believe me or not.....just stating the facts.


----------



## powbmps (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks for clearing that up.  Any pictures of those mogul skis yet?



Highway Star said:


> I feel the need to respond to this.  Three of the top four in your bump comp were guys that I have skied with on and off for the last five years.  They ski bumps waaaaay too much, IMHO, but they are still excellent all around freeskiers.   Interestingly, I would say Randy skis much more trees than the other two guys.  I have rarely seen them carve a turn, which does bother me a bit.   They are some of the guys that I measure myself against, but my skiing style is massively different.....much more GS freeskiing and tight tree skiing.  Apples vs. Oranges.  Anyway, if you consider these guys are in the top 30 skiers at Killington, I am right up there with them, along with a few other guys.  But I could really care less if you believe me or not.....just stating the facts.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 23, 2009)

How can you ski bumps too much????  That's like too much sex, beer or pizza...never a bad thing..


----------



## sLoPeS (Mar 23, 2009)

looked like a great comp guys, way to make it happen and congrats to everyone!  i ended up staying in vermont and skiing killington on sunday.  was with a friend and we just wanted to go freeski for the day.  if saturday turns out to be anything half nice i may try to get over to sundown for one more bump sesh, if not then hopefully ill see some of you on the dirt!


----------



## powbmps (Mar 23, 2009)

Let me correct myself......  Thanks for clearing up the confusion.  You, son, are a dick.  



Highway Star said:


> ROFLMAO......I feel really bad that all the Killington bumpers showed up and stole your A-zone spotlight....the second place guy and the guy in the green jacket in the 3/4 heat are both Killington regulars.





Highway Star said:


> Riiiiight............
> Sorry, I was too busy skiing the angry 4" that Killington picked up yesterday, making the trees actually skiable.





Highway Star said:


> Sounds to me like you had to import talent, otherwise there wouldn't have been much of a comp.  At these local comps, a local is supposed to win.....didn't you get the memo?
> 
> It should be clear by now that I don't have anything to prove to A-zone.  I just think that it's massively hilarious that the "big time" talent is people that I have skied with many times, and am in the same league with.   I'd ski with them more often, but they ski way too many bumps, and they aren't following me around in the trees.





Highway Star said:


> I'm nothing of the sort.  I just think you guys are pretty dorky, and can't ski.
> 
> I was tailgating at Bear with two of those guys the day before.  They didn't mention the comp....probably because they know I don't ski bumps.  Or maybe they didn't want to admit they were going to ski in CT.





Highway Star said:


> I'd rather not get into the complex social dynamics of the Killington scene with you, it would be way over your head.





Highway Star said:


> I feel the need to respond to this.  I have zero interest in skiing flat bumps in CT.  I was seen skiing at....suprise, Killington.
> 
> Three of the top four in your bump comp were guys that I have skied with on and off for the last five years.  They ski bumps waaaaay too much, IMHO, but they are still excellent all around freeskiers.   Interestingly, I would say Randy skis much more trees than the other two guys.  I have rarely seen them carve a turn, which does bother me a bit.   They are some of the guys that I measure myself against, but my skiing style is massively different.....much more GS freeskiing and tight tree skiing.  Apples vs. Oranges.  Anyway, if you consider these guys are in the top 30 skiers at Killington, I am right up there with them, along with a few other guys.  But I could really care less if you believe me or not.....just stating the facts.


----------



## Geoff (Mar 23, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Anyway, if you consider these guys are in the top 30 skiers at Killington, I am right up there with them, along with a few other guys.  But I could really care less if you believe me or not.....just stating the facts.



I don't think Highway Star gets out much at Killington midweek.  Even throwing out the instructors, the KMS coaches, and the best of the KMS kids, there are an awful lot of people on the hill who can ski a fast ski bum race course on Wednesday, ski a clean zipper line bump run on Vertigo at speed, and rip through the trees.  On the weekend when those people are all working, a boat load more show up.


----------



## Geoff (Mar 23, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> I'd rather not get into the complex social dynamics of the Killington scene with you, it would be way over your head.



I'm dying here.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 23, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> How can you ski bumps too much????  That's like too much sex, beer or pizza...never a bad thing..




Ass kisser!


----------



## powbmps (Mar 23, 2009)

Alright Geoff, that's more than a little creepy. :blink:


----------



## bvibert (Mar 23, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Riiiiight............
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Apparently your reading comprehension skills are as poor as your skiing and trolling skills, you must be so proud.  Find for me where I ever claimed to be the top skier anywhere.

EDIT: sorry, I just realized that I used a word the may be a little big for you, here is an excerpt from the definition to help you understand:



> Main Entry:
> com·pre·hen·sion Listen to the pronunciation of comprehension
> Pronunciation:
> \ˌkäm-pri-ˈhen(t)-shən, -prē-\
> ...


----------



## Tyrolean_skier (Mar 23, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> ROFLMAO......I feel really bad that all the Killington bumpers showed up and stole your A-zone spotlight....the second place guy and the guy in the green jacket in the 3/4 heat are both Killington regulars.



You really love to alienate people.  You are so full of yourself that you remind me of the Disembowler - the two of you should get together since you both think you ski better than everyone else.   The Killington folks came down because the award was so good.  Randy was extremely happy when he won and he was also impressed by the course.  Maybe the course is not as steep as OL but it was almost as long and these competitors had to do it without stopping.  I skied it before the competition but I did stop a few times on the way down.  I give these competitors a lot of credit for even entering the competition.  I too ski trees at Killington but I don't brag about it - I'm sure I've skied every tree run that you know of.  I am glad you were able to ski those trees on Sunday during and after the mini dump.  BTW, I could see some tree runs at Sundown but unfortunately they do not get the natural snow that the resorts in VT get - otherwise, they would have been fun to ski.  They looked better maintained than some tree runs at K.  I am glad I went to Sundown on Sunday - my son got to compete on a course that was longer than he's used to and I got to meet some very nice people.


----------



## Geoff (Mar 23, 2009)

Tyrolean_skier said:


> You really love to alienate people.  You are so full of yourself that you remind me of the Disembowler - the two of you should get together since you both think you ski better than everyone else.   The Killington folks came down because the award was so good.



Don't forget the "complex social dynamics".  I guess they get complex in a hurry when you walk around beating your chest.


----------



## Highway Star (Mar 23, 2009)

tyrolean_skier said:


> i'm sure i've skied every tree run that you know of.



Nope!!!


----------



## Highway Star (Mar 23, 2009)

Geoff said:


> I don't think Highway Star gets out much at Killington midweek.  Even throwing out the instructors, the KMS coaches, and the best of the KMS kids, there are an awful lot of people on the hill who can ski a fast ski bum race course on Wednesday, ski a clean zipper line bump run on Vertigo at speed, and rip through the trees.  On the weekend when those people are all working, a boat load more show up.



I've skied midweek plenty...


----------



## bvibert (Mar 23, 2009)

MRGisevil said:


> We? You liar! I made up names and then you jerks took credit for them!!!!



You're right, sorry for taking credit for your awesome names..  I did make up a name or two, but they weren't as good as yours.


----------



## powhunter (Mar 23, 2009)

Few nice pics in todays Hartford courant.....JP and Bart?? on the bottom of the course and another of the big air!!   Nice publicity for Sundown!
Steveo


----------



## Greg (Mar 23, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> I feel the need to respond to this.  I have zero interest in skiing flat bumps in CT.  I was seen skiing at....suprise, Killington.
> 
> Three of the top four in your bump comp were guys that I have skied with on and off for the last five years.  They ski bumps waaaaay too much, IMHO, but they are still excellent all around freeskiers.   Interestingly, I would say Randy skis much more trees than the other two guys.  I have rarely seen them carve a turn, which does bother me a bit.   They are some of the guys that I measure myself against, but my skiing style is massively different.....much more GS freeskiing and tight tree skiing.  Apples vs. Oranges.  Anyway, if you consider these guys are in the top 30 skiers at Killington, I am right up there with them, along with a few other guys.  But I could really care less if you believe me or not.....just stating the facts.



You're right.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 23, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> I feel the need to respond to this.  I have zero interest in skiing flat bumps in CT.  I was seen skiing at....suprise, Killington.
> 
> Three of the top four in your bump comp were guys that I have skied with on and off for the last five years.  They ski bumps waaaaay too much, IMHO, but they are still excellent all around freeskiers.   Interestingly, I would say Randy skis much more trees than the other two guys.  I have rarely seen them carve a turn, which does bother me a bit.   They are some of the guys that I measure myself against, but my skiing style is massively different.....much more GS freeskiing and tight tree skiing.  Apples vs. Oranges.  Anyway, if you consider these guys are in the top 30 skiers at Killington, I am right up there with them, along with a few other guys.  But I could really care less if you believe me or not.....just stating the facts.



So let me get this right, since you ski with the top skiers at Killington, it makes you one of the top skiers too?

I am sure highwaystar stayed up at K yesterday so he could claim to be one of the top 25 skiers there since some of the good skiers came down to CT.


----------



## MogulQueen (Mar 23, 2009)

Hey, where's the video on the chicks that ripped at the Sundown Mogul Comp?


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 23, 2009)

MogulQueen said:


> Hey, where's the video on the chicks that ripped at the Sundown Mogul Comp?



Don't worry your in it, I could spot the pink pants from the bottom where I was recording from:-D.

Come on Brian, were is the video????


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 23, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> wow..amazing that he held it together..lol..



its hard to imagine, but thats how Johny Poach skis all the time. The guy is crazy and always good for many laughs. He can also tear it up in a DH or skier-cross race


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 23, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Great job on the photos Carrie!!  Also the vids Jeff!!!!  Also thanks to whoever was responsible for playing the Grateful Dead most of the day!!!
> 
> steveo



Got any more salt to throw on my wounds for not being there? :lol:


----------



## Greg (Mar 23, 2009)

MogulQueen said:


> Hey, where's the video on the chicks that ripped at the Sundown Mogul Comp?



I have video of your duel with Robin from the top, but out of respect for the Belsky's I gotta keep that one bottled up until we hear how she is.

I thought you were gonna take your last duel. Where did you end up? 4th?


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 23, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> Here is the JP solo, with the crowd noise instead of music.



Clearly not Johnny P's first time at the rodeo :lol:  How he managed to hang on in a marvel to watch.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 23, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Don't worry your in it, I could spot the pink pants from the bottom where I was recording from:-D.
> 
> Come on Brian, were is the video????



I'm working on it...


----------



## MogulQueen (Mar 23, 2009)

I don't need to see myself, I just wanted to make sure that the ladies got their due respect too  

As for myself, they never dueled for 3rd and 4th, but I did lose to the winner.


----------



## Greg (Mar 23, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I'm working on it...



Nice! We should see this by September.


----------



## Greg (Mar 23, 2009)

MogulQueen said:


> I don't need to see myself, I just wanted to make sure that the ladies got their due respect too



I gotta hand it to the ladies and the kids. Good turn-out this year!



MogulQueen said:


> As for myself, they never dueled for 3rd and 4th, but I did lose to the winner.



We'll just call it 3rd then. How's that sound? :lol:


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 23, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I'm working on it...



What are you trying to figure out a way to drown out all the hootin and hollering from the girl sitting next to us?;-)


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 23, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> ROFLMAO......I feel really bad that all the Killington bumpers showed up and stole your A-zone spotlight....the second place guy and the guy in the green jacket in the 3/4 heat are both Killington regulars.



Can I borrow your book on how to suck at life?  You truly have it mastered.

You didn't show because you would've gotten your ass handed to you by not only the Killington skiers, but by plenty of the Sundown skiers yourself.  You know it, hence why you've never shown your face to any 'ski off' or other event.  All you do is sit on the internet and boast about how great you are and how others suck.

Seriously, get some help man.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 23, 2009)

MogulQueen said:


> I don't need to see myself, I just wanted to make sure that the ladies got their due respect too
> 
> As for myself, they never dueled for 3rd and 4th, but I did lose to the winner.



Our video guy (o3jeff) was being selective due to tape space and battery life.  Aside from most of the men's duels he only shot people that he knew.  There is some of you, but not too much other women's action, which is a shame because there was some good matchups.  Next time I'm gonna have to get a second battery or something, it died as it was before the finals.  Of course, next time I'm gonna have to find another videographer, since Jeff will be entering the comp!

Bummer that they didn't have the 3rd/4th place race for the Women, didn't they award a 3rd place prize?

BTW - Nice to see you posting on here!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 23, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> What are you trying to figure out a way to drown out all the hootin and hollering from the girl sitting next to us?;-)



Actually that's the best part!  I just need to make sure that it's kept somewhat clean, and that no embarrassing comments make it out.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 23, 2009)

MogulQueen said:


> Hey, where's the video on the chicks that ripped at the Sundown Mogul Comp?



times 2


----------



## MogulQueen (Mar 23, 2009)

I'll take it!! 

I talked to Ellen today and gave her the low down on the race.  I told her the AZers rocked the course.  She was so psyched.  She said she will come back next year for a follow up visit.  She couldn't say enough good things about Sundown and it's hometown crowd.  Actually, a lot of people told me that the people at Sundown were so nice and welcoming.  You guys are the BEST!


----------



## MrMagic (Mar 23, 2009)

Greg said:


> Nice! We should see this by September.



ha ha good we might need some mid summer  bump stoke


a great comp!  im off to VT i hope this thread doesnt crash alpine zone


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 23, 2009)

anybody else really sore today?  i skied GB for about 3 hours Saturday and 3 hours Sunday (even thought i only took 1 official run).  my quads and back are aching like the first day of the season.  also hurt my hip, shoulder and neck due to numerous falls yesterday.


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 23, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> anybody else really sore today?  i skied GB for about 3 hours Saturday and 3 hours Sunday (even thought i only took 1 official run).  my quads and back are aching like the first day of the season.  also hurt my hip, shoulder and neck due to numerous falls yesterday.



I am sore, but not as bad as I thought I would be. My knees are mainly bugging me from all the jumps I hit during practice.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 23, 2009)

i'm surprisingly fine.  i could barely walk after the previous sunday's session and then again after st. pattys day there.  those days were warmer and softer then yesterday so you could really just open it up 100%.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 23, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> anybody else really sore today?  i skied GB for about 3 hours Saturday and 3 hours Sunday (even thought i only took 1 official run).  my quads and back are aching like the first day of the season.  also hurt my hip, shoulder and neck due to numerous falls yesterday.



My legs are sore, but not too bad.  I took it easy yesterday though.  I made 6 or 7 runs before the comp, one qualifier, and one afterwards.  My legs were shot at that point, so I opted to chill with the party crowd at the bottom.  My legs still haven't fully recovered from the week prior.  I skied hard last Sunday, then worked em good again during the Wednesday clinic, just as they were starting to recover.  I put in a measly ~2 hours on Friday and my legs were already shot.  During the clinic on Wednesday I started (with much thanks to Ellen) to absorb more than I ever have in the past, which really worked out my quads.  I guess it's not the absorption that wore me out, but the extension down the back side..  I'm gonna need this week off just to recover.


----------



## Greg (Mar 23, 2009)

MogulQueen said:


> I'll take it!!
> 
> I talked to Ellen today and gave her the low down on the race.  I told her the AZers rocked the course.  She was so psyched.  She said she will come back next year for a follow up visit.  She couldn't say enough good things about Sundown and it's hometown crowd.  Actually, a lot of people told me that the people at Sundown were so nice and welcoming.  You guys are the BEST!



Cool that you gave Ellen the rundown of the showdown at Sundown! Ha! Our little hill does seem to leave big impressions with people.

I'm tired and determined to go to bed early. Not really from the skiing yesterday, but from not sleeping well the night before (excitement), a touch of a head cold, and being up until 1:30 am sucking back beers and up at 6 this morning and I've been draggin' ass all day.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 23, 2009)

bvibert said:


> During the clinic on Wednesday I started (with much thanks to Ellen) to absorb more than I ever have in the past, which really worked out my quads.  I guess it's not the absorption that wore me out, but the extension down the back side..  I'm gonna need this week off just to recover.



i *think* this might be my source of pain too. i found the line on the right to be so tight that i really couldn't ski the troughs and ended up "hopping" (for lack of a better word) from bump to bump until the first kicker. i definitely felt it in my quads during that section of the course.


----------



## Tyrolean_skier (Mar 23, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Nope!!!



Once again you're being an arrogant prick.  I know many old timers that know every inch of Killington so you are not the only one privy to the information.  You can delude yourself but the fact is that there is no part of Killington that is not known by these old timers.  Some of them helped clean out some of those lines.


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 23, 2009)

I almost feel sorry for HighwayStar.  I think he's completely lost focus.  It's not about who's the better skier or who can rip a zipperline or ski tight trees dude.  It's about having fun.  How you go about accomplishing "having fun" is up to the individual.  

I don't feel sorry for HS because he is still an asshole.


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 23, 2009)

This thread has delivered everything I could hope for and more.


----------



## JimG. (Mar 23, 2009)

OK, OK...I'll say it.

That was an awesome ski day. Proves you don't need major elevation or terrain to have a great event.

OK, OK...the bumps were spectacular. Great skiing. The weather made it perfect too. Well made, shows what some dedicated effort will do. Sundown could teach larger places a thing or two. I skied from 11 to 5:30 with 1/2 hour for some grub. I don't know what the other runs are like because I was on Gunbarrel all day. I guess the combo of very smooth lines and not too crazy pitch just made the day flow...I felt great today. Of course, I didn't compete so I didn't have that nervous edge about me. But I was thinking about skiing all those nice lines all day today. Great day.

Worth mentioning...

Johnnypoach: dude, the best series of linked recoveries I have ever been witness to. Probably the most exciting and entertaining run of the day.

2knees: most improved skier. All the work in the bumps shows. Maybe it was the homefield thing, but I don't think so. Nice job.

Greg: 2nd place in above category.

Robin: I hope you're OK. That was a hard fall.

Alan (180): you never disappoint. These guys are amazed that the 40 somethings dominated. I guess I'll have to enter the 50 something/old fogey category next year.

Radio Ron: cool guy, kind of like the ski version of the court jester. 

Meatheads: impressive group. 

Sundown: Great vibe. I found the shortcut home last night. Still an hour, but not so far away considering what a great time it was. Keep it up!!


----------



## JimG. (Mar 23, 2009)

OH YEAH....2knees, change that avatar!


----------



## mondeo (Mar 23, 2009)

JimG. said:


> Johnnypoach: dude, the best series of linked recoveries I have ever been witness to. Probably the most exciting and entertaining run of the day.


He doesn't actually ski. He just recovers.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 23, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I almost feel sorry for HighwayStar.  I think he's completely lost focus.  It's not about who's the better skier or who can rip a zipperline or ski tight trees dude.  It's about having fun.  How you go about accomplishing "having fun" is up to the individual.
> 
> I don't feel sorry for HS because he is still an asshole.




I agree and I have been a Dickhead on the internet but hating on a local competition is just lame!!!  RootDKJ, imagine how cool it would be for Blue mountain to put on a bump competition like Sundown...we want these smaller ski areas to survive and thrive..because local kids can learn to ski and one day put HighWayStar in his place!!!  How can you be a top 30 skier at Killington and not ski bumps..he must be great at the rails and booters to make up for that..cause any hack on ElanSCXs can ski mandatory GS turns..


----------



## powhunter (Mar 23, 2009)

mondeo said:


> He doesn't actually ski. He just recovers.




No kidding!!   LOL ! All the years Ive skied with him Ive rarely seen him crash!!  

steveo


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 23, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> This thread has delivered everything I could hope for and more.



I really shouldn't say anything more because doing so perhaps perpetuates the problem, but for better or worse, I often don't hold my tongue when I should.

Of all the powder days, great bump days etc that I've missed this season for various reasons that life has thrown at me, this past Sunday at Sundown is the one day I was most bummed about missing this season. Not because I even wanted to compete in the competition, but because of how excited everyone was for this day and all the great people that showed up to compete and have a good time.

Minus one loser, this thread exemplifies exactly what the day was all about; great people, great fun, captured in great pictures, video and commentary.  It's exactly why I ski.  

Typically, I find great humor in HighwayStar's ridiculous arrogance and to quote 2knees, douchebaggery. I'm a sucker for a good train wreck thread.

Wish it didn't happen in this one though.  Honestly, his behavior is about as embarrassing as a father getting in a fist fight with the umpire at a Little League game.  In life, everyone acts like an asshole from time to time, but sometimes the timing of such behavior is simply downright despicable.  My own mother would slap me silly for being such a douche bag.  

The only thing I can possibly imagine is that he is a complete Sociopath who has zero control over his actions.  If that's the case, I feel sorry for him and hope he gets the help he needs to be able to exist in society both on and offline in an acceptable manner.

I'll leave at that.  Other than that.....clearly a wonderful day was had by all yesterday and it's been great to read about; can't wait to get out on the slopes with some of you great people this upcoming Saturday at Sugarbush.   :grin:


----------



## powhunter (Mar 23, 2009)

269 replies and 4,782 views  Is this a record for a TR????


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 23, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I agree and I have been a Dickhead on the internet but hating on a local competition is just lame!!!  RootDKJ, imagine how cool it would be for Blue mountain to put on a bump competition like Sundown...we want these smaller ski areas to survive and thrive..because local kids can learn to ski and one day put HighWayStar in his place!!!  How can you be a top 30 skier at Killington and not ski bumps..he must be great at the rails and booters to make up for that..cause any hack on ElanSCXs can ski mandatory GS turns..


You know that I don't ski bumps at all, but if Blue hosted an event like this, I'd be there with at least two cases of beer in my car for all (but highwaystar) to enjoy.  I'd be lined up right on Main Street with my camera and having a blast.

I'd venture to say that all the dudes and dudettes at Sundown had much more fun than HS did in his dusting of snow at K.  Everyone who made Sundown's event a huge success is welcome down at Blue anytime!


----------



## mondeo (Mar 23, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I agree and I have been a Dickhead on the internet but hating on a local competition is just lame!!!  RootDKJ, imagine how cool it would be for Blue mountain to put on a bump competition like Sundown...we want these smaller ski areas to survive and thrive..because local kids can learn to ski and one day put HighWayStar in his place!!!  How can you be a top 30 skier at Killington and not ski bumps..he must be great at the rails and booters to make up for that..cause any hack on ElanSCXs can ski mandatory GS turns..


Incidentally, I grew up skiing a hill like Sundown. Some others that grew up skiing there:














Vogtli still calls Ellicotville home. On the other end of it, Mayer considered Killington weak sauce and only spent a year there between Holiday and Steamboat.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 23, 2009)

powhunter said:


> 269 replies and 4,782 views  Is this a record for a TR????



Yes, currently at 274, it far exceeded the 2nd place thread (Last year's Bump or Bust TR) at 206, and 3rd (January's Bump or Bust TR) at 200. :beer:


----------



## 180 (Mar 23, 2009)

What an incredible day for the AZ and Sundown folks.  You should all be so stoked for the vibe you have brought to a ski area in Connecticut. Without this site for reference no one would ever believe that such a wild event took place yesterday. There are too many moments to remember, and most have been touched on already, but I will add a few:
Severine for the pictures.  Robin is so happy to have seen the kids.  They are amazing shots.
The whole gang for your concern for Robin.
The whole gang for making my kids feel at home.
The guys at the top for making me feel better when my bib # ended up on cutting room floor.
Sundown for believing in our passion.
Mother nature for another beautiful day.  People may be complaining about the weather this spring, but is has been perfect mogul weather.

I have has many problems with judging over the years.  That's why its called "freestyle" If not for the fact that my wife was in the lodge with an uncertain future I would have contunued to pound the course while the competition went on.  Gunbarrel looked so sweet in the afternnoon sun.  The rest of my season is up in the air, but I hope it ends good for your mountain.



Robin has indeed torn her ACL.  We'll be making plans for her surgery in the next week.  She is in good spirits and she will be back (her words).  I will post updates as they happen.


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 23, 2009)

+++vibes+++ for your wife 180


----------



## mondeo (Mar 23, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> +++vibes+++ for your wife 180


+1. Hope her recovery goes well.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 23, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> +++vibes+++ for your wife 180



times 2


----------



## bvibert (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear that Al.  I hope she has a speedy recovery after the surgery!


----------



## severine (Mar 23, 2009)

180 - Sorry to hear about Robin's torn ACL. She's a phenomenal skier: your entire family are! Glad to hear she's in good spirits and a plan is in place to fix her up. Please do keep us posted!


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 23, 2009)

wow, that sux.  Our thoughts are fur her speedy recovery Alan


----------



## MogulQueen (Mar 23, 2009)

Cheers to Robin and a speedy recovery.  Tell her I look forward to hangin' on the sun deck at Killington with her and Ellen on April 17th!


----------



## Highway Star (Mar 23, 2009)

Tyrolean_skier said:


> Once again you're being an arrogant prick.  I know many old timers that know every inch of Killington so you are not the only one privy to the information.  You can delude yourself but the fact is that there is no part of Killington that is not known by these old timers.  Some of them helped clean out some of those lines.



Still doesn't mean you know where they are or have skied them.  

Riddle me this....why are there places, entire glades, I ski that are still untracked days after a storm?


----------



## Highway Star (Mar 23, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> You know that I don't ski bumps at all, but if Blue hosted an event like this, I'd be there with at least two cases of beer in my car for all (but highwaystar) to enjoy.  I'd be lined up right on Main Street with my camera and having a blast.
> 
> I'd venture to say that all the dudes and dudettes at Sundown had much more fun than HS did in his dusting of snow at K.  Everyone who made Sundown's event a huge success is welcome down at Blue anytime!



Actually, I had a pretty good time on Sunday, glad to know you care.


----------



## Highway Star (Mar 23, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Can I borrow your book on how to suck at life?  You truly have it mastered.
> 
> You didn't show because you would've gotten your ass handed to you by not only the Killington skiers, but by plenty of the Sundown skiers yourself.  You know it, hence why you've never shown your face to any 'ski off' or other event.  All you do is sit on the internet and boast about how great you are and how others suck.
> 
> Seriously, get some help man.





deadheadskier said:


> I really shouldn't say anything more because doing so perhaps perpetuates the problem, but for better or worse, I often don't hold my tongue when I should.
> 
> Of all the powder days, great bump days etc that I've missed this season for various reasons that life has thrown at me, this past Sunday at Sundown is the one day I was most bummed about missing this season. Not because I even wanted to compete in the competition, but because of how excited everyone was for this day and all the great people that showed up to compete and have a good time.
> 
> ...





deadheadskier said:


> Snnnifffffffff................Whhaaaaaaaaaaaaaa................Whhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!    I'm so sad I couldn't make it to Sundown to hang out with the a-zone patrol................wwwwwwwwwwhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaa!!!   How dare Highway Star make light of all the Killington skiers stealing the show!!!



Or something like that.  

Dude......I could care less about Sundown or this comp.  Wasn't even aware it was going on.  99%+ of the northeast skiing population has better things to do.  The world does not revolve around Ski Sundown.

I just think it's funny that all the "heavy talent" was from my home mountain.    Too bad you weren't there to learn from them.  From what I hear they went to sugarbush last weeknd for a bump comp too.

If you want to learn something about tree skiing, come to Killington sometime....but I doubt you could hang for more than 30 seconds....


----------



## severine (Mar 23, 2009)

Dude, are you retarded?

Do you seriously need to continue crapping up this thread with your arrogant nonsense?

Have a little respect. I know it's a stretch, but c'mon now. One of the talented competitors was injured and you have to continue your Kindergarten tantrum? Enough. Who really gives a shit what you think of yourself other than you? Give it a rest. If you're not interested or we're just too gaperish for you, move on. All you're accomplishing is proving what a douche you are.


----------



## Highway Star (Mar 23, 2009)

severine said:


> Dude, are you retarded?
> 
> Do you seriously need to continue crapping up this thread with your arrogant nonsense?
> 
> Have a little respect. I know it's a stretch, but c'mon now. One of your own talent was injured and you have to continue your Kindergarten tantrum? Enough. Who really gives a shit what you think of yourself other than you? Give it a rest. If you're not interested or we're just too gaperish for you, move on. All you're accomplishing is proving what a douche you are.



I'm sorry, but I'm not the one issuing immature attacks and insults here.  Please get ahold of yourself.  

I was done with this thread 3 pages ago.....but nooo.....


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 23, 2009)

severine said:


> Dude, are you retarded?
> 
> Do you seriously need to continue crapping up this thread with your arrogant nonsense?
> 
> Have a little respect. I know it's a stretch, but c'mon now. One of your own talent was injured and you have to continue your Kindergarten tantrum? Enough. Who really gives a shit what you think of yourself other than you? Give it a rest. If you're not interested or we're just too gaperish for you, move on. All you're accomplishing is proving what a douche you are.


Severine...well said. :beer:

I will continue to enjoy my gaperish ways and have fun at every opportunity:blink::lol:


----------



## mondeo (Mar 23, 2009)

There's plenty of other places to engage HS, let's just ignore him here, eh? Keep it clean.

HS, if you want to start something, start a new thread.


----------



## snoseek (Mar 24, 2009)

It looks like you guys had a great time. Sundown looks like a cool local hill run damn near perfect.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 24, 2009)

A short video that I threw together tonight.  I'm planning on putting together one more like what I did for the last comp too, with the sound of the crowd (Randi) and announcer (Jarrod) instead of music.


----------



## jarrodski (Mar 24, 2009)

MogulQueen said:


> Hey, where's the video on the chicks that ripped at the Sundown Mogul Comp?



we'll have our sundown edit of the whole weekend done this week... our dork skills are not on par with Greg and Gary's and it takes us a while... 

stay tuned


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 24, 2009)

I have a bunch of runs, all from the bottom.  I've got to figure out how to trim it down a little or else it will be too long.  I also have to id some of the competitors.  What I might end up doing is putting it all up and then asking some of you guys to help me with who's who.  Hopefully I'll have some time tonight to get started.


----------



## jarrodski (Mar 24, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> Still doesn't mean you know where they are or have skied them.
> 
> Riddle me this....why are there places, entire glades, I ski that are still untracked days after a storm?



do they suck?


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 24, 2009)

why do we have to argue about who knows what stash?

Its all good.  Whether you're skiing/riding at K or Vail or Val'Disere (sp?) or in my backyard on a 10 foot hill.  Its all good.  Lets just have some fun and talk about the good times (like Sunday)

HS - you shoulda been there.  It was a blast and I know eveyone would have loved to hang with ya.  You're a good dude, I've met you a few times.  As Radio Ron would say, Lets do it up!!!


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 24, 2009)

bvibert said:


> A short video that I threw together tonight.  I'm planning on putting together one more like what I did for the last comp too, with the sound of the crowd (Randi) and announcer (Jarrod) instead of music.



Nice.. looking forward to the full length feature film!


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 24, 2009)

180 said:


> Robin has indeed torn her ACL.  We'll be making plans for her surgery in the next week.  She is in good spirits and she will be back (her words).  I will post updates as they happen.



+++vibes+++


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 24, 2009)

Highway Star said:


> I'm sorry, but I'm not the one issuing immature attacks and insults here.  Please get ahold of yourself.
> 
> I was done with this thread 3 pages ago.....but nooo.....



---vibes---

Get back under your bridge.


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 24, 2009)

bvibert said:


> A short video that I threw together tonight.  I'm planning on putting together one more like what I did for the last comp too, with the sound of the crowd (Randi) and announcer (Jarrod) instead of music.



was that some rob zombie?  if so, nice.  he just bought an old farmhouse the next town over.


----------



## Greg (Mar 24, 2009)

Sorry about the Highway Star intrusion. I sorta baited him I guess with my first post. Lesson learned.


----------



## jarrodski (Mar 24, 2009)

Greg said:


> Sorry about the Highway Star intrusion. I sorta baited him I guess with my first post. Lesson learned.



not worried dude.  if it was taking away from how much fun everyone had that day it'd be different.

Everyone here agrees it was the best day of the year, beating out every comp we've ever put on here at sundown.  wait till you see the footage.  awesome stuff.  

Meatheads had a blast and will feature it in the next flick.  and with hammer winning...it should be a good section in the movie.  super cool 

by the way... if you guys see any of the K-town skiers that came, let them know we enjoyed their company and hope to see them at next years Super Stupendous Spring Sunday Spectacular. of which we're already shooting for more cash prizes


----------



## severine (Mar 24, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> got 1 of Iceman in the midst of his triple spread...


BTW, I meant to say it before: NICE shot!  Your kid is a ripper!



ishovelsnow said:


> by the way... if you guys see any of the K-town skiers that came, let them know we enjoyed their company and hope to see them at next years Super Stupendous Spring Sunday Spectacular. of which we're already shooting for more cash prizes


Since it was brought up, I think it's worth mentioning that I heard a few request a Saturday comp next year or starting the mogul comp earlier. I know you guys had some unexpected stuff come up that made the event take longer than planned, but I'm thinking the Sat request is either to make it easier for those traveling (so they don't have to rush to work the next day)... or maybe they're a bunch of drunks and didn't want to have to worry about going to work hungover on Monday.  :lol:


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 24, 2009)

severine said:


> BTW, I meant to say it before: NICE shot!  Your kid is a ripper!



Yours will be too!  Just start them young and keep at it.


----------



## jarrodski (Mar 24, 2009)

severine said:


> BTW, I meant to say it before: NICE shot!  Your kid is a ripper!
> 
> Since it was brought up, I think it's worth mentioning that I heard a few request a Saturday comp next year or starting the mogul comp earlier. I know you guys had some unexpected stuff come up that made the event take longer than planned, but I'm thinking the Sat request is either to make it easier for those traveling (so they don't have to rush to work the next day)... or maybe they're a bunch of drunks and didn't want to have to worry about going to work hungover on Monday.  :lol:



noted... when we get to planning stages for next season we'll start a request thread ... 

we've got some ideas to improve it as well...


----------



## bvibert (Mar 24, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> was that some rob zombie?  if so, nice.  he just bought an old farmhouse the next town over.



Yes, White Zombie; Ratfinks, Suicide Tanks and Cannibal Girls

I forgot to do any sort of credits at the end. It was 12:30am when I finished and I was beat, that's why it just sorta ends...


----------



## bvibert (Mar 24, 2009)

ishovelsnow said:


> we've got some ideas to improve it as well...



Like maybe making sure the announcer knows who is coming down the course??


----------



## bvibert (Mar 24, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> Nice.. looking forward to the full length feature film!



Those sequences were some of the best clips that we got, but there's still plenty more video to work with.  I think Jeff shot around 45 minutes worth.


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 24, 2009)

BTW - to help identify who's coming down what you really need is a starter AND an assistant starter.  The starter simply starts the competitors, and tells the announcer via radio who is in the gate (along with the judges) and the assistant is responsible for lining everyone up correctly and making sure they're ready for their starts.  Not sure if thats how it was done because I didn't go to the starting area.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 24, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> BTW - to help identify who's coming down what you really need is a starter AND an assistant starter.  The starter simply starts the competitors, and tells the announcer via radio who is in the gate (along with the judges) and the assistant is responsible for lining everyone up correctly and making sure they're ready for their starts.  Not sure if thats how it was done because I didn't go to the starting area.



There was two guys up there when I was there.  I'm not sure exactly what roles they were playing.


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 24, 2009)

ishovelsnow said:


> we've got some ideas to improve it as well...



Like buckets of Sam Adams instead of Corona:-D


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 24, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> BTW - to help identify who's coming down what you really need is a starter AND an assistant starter.  The starter simply starts the competitors, and tells the announcer via radio who is in the gate (along with the judges) and the assistant is responsible for lining everyone up correctly and making sure they're ready for their starts.  Not sure if thats how it was done because I didn't go to the starting area.



other than an occasional missing skier it was pretty well organized up top, at least through the first couple of rounds i was there.  two guys at the top, they'd call out the numbers of the next racers, radio down which number was on RED and which was on BLUE. once the racers got started they'd call out the next set of numbers. it was very easy during qualifying, they did it in bib order so you kind of knew when you'd be going. for the first qualifying round everyone racing  seemed to know their order before it was called as they would drop into their spots as soon as the racers before them left.


----------



## Madroch (Mar 24, 2009)

ishovelsnow said:


> noted... when we get to planning stages for next season we'll start a request thread ...
> 
> we've got some ideas to improve it as well...



Shorter course, age 41 limited speed no air no mogul ski category, more cowbell..


----------



## bvibert (Mar 24, 2009)

Madroch said:


> Shorter course, age 41 limited speed no air no mogul ski category, more cowbell..



More cowbell would be good.

The course was long, but I thought that was good, it added to the challenge.


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 24, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> other than an occasional missing skier it was pretty well organized up top, at least through the first couple of rounds i was there.  two guys at the top, they'd call out the numbers of the next racers, radio down which number was on RED and which was on BLUE. once the racers got started they'd call out the next set of numbers. it was very easy during qualifying, they did it in bib order so you kind of knew when you'd be going. for the first qualifying round everyone racing  seemed to know their order before it was called as they would drop into their spots as soon as the racers before them left.



then it sounds like maybe something went wrong with the comms to the announcer.  Sounds like things were done properly at the start.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 24, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> then it sounds like maybe something went wrong with the comms to the announcer.  Sounds like things were done properly at the start.



Yes, the announcer definitely had radio issues at the beginning of the comp.


----------



## Madroch (Mar 24, 2009)

bvibert said:


> More cowbell would be good.
> 
> The course was long, but I thought that was good, it added to the challenge.



Slightly shorter would not have removed too much of the challenge for me.  ;-).


----------



## Greg (Mar 24, 2009)

JimG. said:


> OK, OK...I'll say it.
> 
> That was an awesome ski day. Proves you don't need major elevation or terrain to have a great event.
> 
> ...



Jim - thank you for coming out. I think you picked a great day to first experience Sundown. Like you said, at its prime. Sundown should be proud to hear such kind words about the hill from someone like you that's been around the sport for decades.

Johnnypoach always adds an element of hilarity to the day.And really that's what this is all about - having fun. Thanks for the kind words on my skiing. Lots of Sundown bumps this year.

One of my favorite moment from the day was looking over at you after the Al/Dave qualifier to see this big shit eating grin on your face. You were obviously proud of the Hunter representation there. Everybody was commenting on the speed of that run and the fact they were neck and neck the whole way. I've always said it - Hunter produces some incredible skiers.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 24, 2009)

180 said:


> Robin has indeed torn her ACL.  We'll be making plans for her surgery in the next week.  She is in good spirits and she will be back (her words).  I will post updates as they happen.




+++++ vibes for Robin.  unfortunately, its the dark side of skiing, especially mogul skiing.  Hope she has a nice speedy recovery and keep on that rehab, but i'm sure you know all that from experience.


----------



## Greg (Mar 24, 2009)

bvibert said:


> A short video that I threw together tonight.  I'm planning on putting together one more like what I did for the last comp too, with the sound of the crowd (Randi) and announcer (Jarrod) instead of music.



That's a sick teaser. Pat - was that you with the monster spread-twist up top? I just love huge airs that include a twist. The spins are cool, but like Pat was saying on Sunday, the old school tricks are just awesome. I love seeing a big double twister or monster daffy and then the guy just lands perfectly in his line and rips on. I need to spend more time in the park.


----------



## Greg (Mar 24, 2009)

ishovelsnow said:


> Everyone here agrees it was the best day of the year, beating out every comp we've ever put on here at sundown.  wait till you see the footage.  awesome stuff.



That is awesome to hear. That was a lot to squeeze into one day. It was great to have a crowd of spectators at the bottom of Gunny whooping it up during the mogul event. Can you fit in three bump comps next year?


----------



## severine (Mar 24, 2009)

I may be able to take a picture, but Brian is gifted with the video editing. I have no patience for that stuff. Nice job, Bri, on the teaser! Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## jarrodski (Mar 24, 2009)

Greg said:


> That is awesome to hear. That was a lot to squeeze into one day. It was great to have a crowd of spectators at the bottom of Gunny whooping it up during the mogul event. Can you fit in three bump comps next year?



possibly.  like i said, when its time to build next years event calander we'll ask our AZ for some help. 

Dotty is making a more presentable version of the judges break down and the brackets.  I'll scan them later today and email them to you greg... pdf...


----------



## 2knees (Mar 24, 2009)

Greg said:


> That's a sick teaser. Pat - was that you with the monster spread-twist up top? I just love huge airs that include a twist. The spins are cool, but like Pat was saying on Sunday, the old school tricks are just awesome. I love seeing a big double twister or monster daffy and then the guy just lands perfectly in his line and rips on. I need to spend more time in the park.



ummm no, wasnt me.  i attempted a spread twist in my qualifier, but it was at the bottom and it was far from huge.


----------



## Greg (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: Course*

I thought the course was great. Not your typical bump course (based on observation, not experience), but having it end at the bottom where the spectators could have a good view was perfect. It was long, but not ridiculously so, and a good way to balance on the slightly flatter pitch in spots. The lines skied in nicely. A few wobbles here and there, but that just added to the challenge. The kicker placement was great and I guess with Randy's help constructed perfectly. Jarrod - take note of those jumps - they are a good model for future bump comps. Good loft and decent landings. Obviously guys could go pretty big if they wanted to, or wusses like me could dial it back a notch. I know you guys did the best you could with the staff you had, but perhaps having a few more guys for course maintenance would be good, especially to add snow periodically to the landings to keep them soft. I hope they're still available this weekend for hacks like me to practice some more.


----------



## Greg (Mar 24, 2009)

ishovelsnow said:


> possibly.  like i said, when its time to build next years event calander we'll ask our AZ for some help.
> 
> Dotty is making a more presentable version of the judges break down and the brackets.  I'll scan them later today and email them to you greg... pdf...



Awesome. We'd be happy to give some suggestions. I'll keep an eye out for the PDF and will host it here.



2knees said:


> ummm no, wasnt me.  i attempted a spread twist in my qualifier, but it was at the bottom and it was far from huge.



Oh, too bad, cuz it was pretty sick. My goal is a twister-spread next year (the 2'o clock/nossack version, I'm sure). :lol:


----------



## madriverjack (Mar 24, 2009)

I agree the course was phenomenal and long, but perfect. If the jumps are still up saturday I will be back down no doubt.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 24, 2009)

ishovelsnow said:


> Dotty is making a more presentable version of the judges break down and the brackets.  I'll scan them later today and email them to you greg... pdf...



Is there going to be a break down of how everyone was seeded, or just the people who qualified?


----------



## 2knees (Mar 24, 2009)

As far as the course, i thought it was great.  The skiers right line was tighter and more uniform then the left but the left kicker landings were easier on the knees.  I found the top right landing to be a real bone jarring hit.  As usual, for me, a little what if has crept in.  I really wish i had thrown a double on my last run but my legs were quivering by then and i just was trying to hang on.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 24, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Is there going to be a break down of how everyone was seeded, or just the people who qualified?



want to know who you beat huh?  :lol:


----------



## jarrodski (Mar 24, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Is there going to be a break down of how everyone was seeded, or just the people who qualified?



i know the top 24 thing is outlined...i believe she has the prelims too...


----------



## bvibert (Mar 24, 2009)

2knees said:


> want to know who you beat huh?  :lol:



I need to see if I beat my nemesis.


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 24, 2009)

AFA the kickers, how were they built?  I know at K they actually have wood forms that they put up and then shovel snow into them.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 24, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I need to see if I beat my nemesis.



Tim?  unfortunately for Tim, i think the crash and loss of a ski basically did him in if you're looking at a score.

watching the vid, he came damn close to doing a full split on that.  looked rather painful.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 24, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> AFA the kickers, how were they built?  I know at K they actually have wood forms that they put up and then shovel snow into them.



I think Sundown freestyles it, kickin' it old school!  Throw a bunch of snow and then shape with shovels.


----------



## Greg (Mar 24, 2009)

I like the wood forms idea. Jarrod - you have a summer project. :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Mar 24, 2009)

2knees said:


> Tim?  unfortunately for Tim, i think the crash and loss of a ski basically did him in if you're looking at a score.
> 
> watching the vid, he came damn close to doing a full split on that.  looked rather painful.



Yeah I know, I would like to see how my pitiful score compared to the rest of the field.  It's too bad that Tim crashed, he had much nicer looking turns than I had, and he hit the second kicker.


----------



## mondeo (Mar 24, 2009)

severine said:


> Since it was brought up, I think it's worth mentioning that I heard a few request a Saturday comp next year or starting the mogul comp earlier. I know you guys had some unexpected stuff come up that made the event take longer than planned, but I'm thinking the Sat request is either to make it easier for those traveling (so they don't have to rush to work the next day)... or maybe they're a bunch of drunks and didn't want to have to worry about going to work hungover on Monday.  :lol:


I think they don't want to go to work still drunk on Monday.

Each one of these gets bigger and better, the Sundown guys did a great job.

That being said, a few suggestions for next year:
Figure out a way to allow people to slip the course throughout the competition. Those lines got pretty rough by the qualifiers. I'd say have the 18+ skiers slip it just before the snowboarder qualifying starts, and then again before elimination. And make it known that it's not cool to run the course right after others just slipped it.

Get the snowboarders to the top before the end of the 18+ qualifying.

Announce who has byes and who qualifies. A little messy having everyone bug the guy with the clipboard right before duals.

Use a groomer to build up the landing zones. I'd think that with the side of Gunbarrel being groomed that would be possible, and result in better landing zones with less work. Similarly, groom out the starting area, and if there's a bunch of useless bumps at the bottom, groom them out too.

Give me a shovel a week or two before the competition so I can fix funkiness in the lines. There were a few wall bumps and line jumps.

Use the fact that you have multiple competitions to make things go a little more smoothely. For example, have qualifying between slopestyle and big air, allowing the crowd that gathers at the bottom plenty of time to head back up without there being a dead spot in the day's activities.

Rope off the entire course and only allow competitors on it for the entire day, until the competition ends.


----------



## SKidds (Mar 24, 2009)

ishovelsnow said:


> Dotty is making a more presentable version of the judges break down and the brackets.  I'll scan them later today and email them to you greg... pdf...


Will that include scores from the qualifying runs?  Be nice to see where I need to improve for next year's competition.  I may not make both competitions (or all, if more than 2), but the spring bump or bust is a great way wind down/close out the season.   Goal this year was to have a clean run and make it to the bottom standing up.  Mission accomplished.  My airs need a lot of work (not something I practice), but but it would be nice to see where other improvement might be needed to snag the 24th qualifying spot next year . 

Props to Sundown on a great comp and your committment to your customers (and bumpers).  Nice to meet a bunch of AZ regulars as well.  You guys talk about the things you need to work on in the bumps, but your skills are impressive.  Hey, you may not be high and mighty HS level KMart skiers :roll: (what a pud that guy is, he just doesn't get it), but there were a lot of clean, fast turns and nice airs from the Sundown contingent.

To answer an earlier question...yes, I was sore yesterday.  I'm in decent shape and I'm usually not too sore after a day of skiing hard, but lapping the bumps on GB for 4 hours will beat up just about anybody.  Incredibly long mogul field with little recovery time on the lift.  Whew.


----------



## mondeo (Mar 24, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> AFA the kickers, how were they built? I know at K they actually have wood forms that they put up and then shovel snow into them.


Sundown guy built them by eye, The Hammer gave critiques, wash rinse repeat. Gotta say, I was a little freaked out by the pitch at first (it was like looking at a wall,) but I'm glad they were as big as they were. Better preparation for BMMC.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 24, 2009)

SKidds said:


> To answer an earlier question...yes, I was sore yesterday.  I'm in decent shape and I'm usually not too sore after a day of skiing hard, but lapping the bumps on GB for 4 hours will beat up just about anybody.  Incredibly long mogul field with little recovery time on the lift.  Whew.




nice to meet you, i'm not sure if i ever got your friends name.

yeah, isnt the 7 minute lift ride a kick in the ass?  i almost wish they would slow the lift to half speed just so you can rest a little more.


----------



## mondeo (Mar 24, 2009)

Greg said:


> Can you fit in three bump comps next year?


I've mentioned this before, and I'm not entirely aware of the expansion plans, but it would be awesome for there to be a dedicated run for half pipe, slopestyle, bump run, and skiercross. Obviously, slopestyle is there, and bump run and half pipe are in the works. Then have a NASTAR-like series for freestyle, rotating events every week. That would rock.


----------



## SKidds (Mar 24, 2009)

2knees said:


> nice to meet you, i'm not sure if i ever got your friends name.


That was my brother Jeff.  I haven't given him too much !@#$ about smoking him in our h2h qualifying dual run....I'll wait until his knee feels better (minor tweak of his surgically repaired knee) before I do that .


----------



## Greg (Mar 24, 2009)

Some good feedback here.



mondeo said:


> Each one of these gets bigger and better, the Sundown guys did a great job.



Agreed! :beer: And we had a finish line both times this year! 



mondeo said:


> That being said, a few suggestions for next year:
> Figure out a way to allow people to slip the course throughout the competition. Those lines got pretty rough by the qualifiers. I'd say have the 18+ skiers slip it just before the snowboarder qualifying starts, and then again before elimination. And make it known that it's not cool to run the course right after others just slipped it.



Probably a good idea, as long as everybody knows how to slip the course. Not sure if there is anything more to it than just taking slow deliberate wedged turns...



mondeo said:


> Announce who has byes and who qualifies. A little messy having everyone bug the guy with the clipboard right before duals.



They had a list at the bottom of who qualified. I think a good approach would be to have a huge white board with brackets, and make it known to the competitors where/when to check on things. Maybe a short preliminary meeting/presentation on how things will flow.



mondeo said:


> Use a groomer to build up the landing zones. I'd think that with the side of Gunbarrel being groomed that would be possible, and result in better landing zones with less work. Similarly, groom out the starting area, and if there's a bunch of useless bumps at the bottom, groom them out too.



I was expecting them to do this, but overall I think the landings and approaches were a big improvement over previous comps.



mondeo said:


> Use the fact that you have multiple competitions to make things go a little more smoothely. For example, have qualifying between slopestyle and big air, allowing the crowd that gathers at the bottom plenty of time to head back up without there being a dead spot in the day's activities.



This is a good idea, assuming the course is soft enough for qualifying. It's a lot to squeeze in to one day and I think they did a good job. I'm sure the Sundown staff was as worn out as the competitors were.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 24, 2009)

mondeo said:


> I think they don't want to go to work still drunk on Monday.
> 
> Each one of these gets bigger and better, the Sundown guys did a great job.
> 
> ...



*Sundown has limited terrain, people who show up to ski should be able to.  Mike, i know what you are looking for but this isnt World Cup action, its Ski Sundown.*


----------



## Greg (Mar 24, 2009)

2knees said:


> this isnt World Cup action, its Ski Sundown.



I agree. I think there is room for improvement, but I kinda like some of the quirkiness of the Sundown event. Since BorB I, the focus has always been on fun. Johnnypoach's out of control run epitomized what the event should be for me. If the plan was an FIS type course, it would have been done on the steep section and ended where the first kicker was. Sure, it would have been more like a WC event, but we would have lost all the vibe at the finish, and that was as important, if not more important, than the course layout.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 24, 2009)

SKidds said:


> That was my brother Jeff.  I haven't given him too much !@#$ about smoking him in our h2h qualifying dual run....I'll wait until his knee feels better (minor tweak of his surgically repaired knee) before I do that .



Skidds, I think I met you briefly at some point, but I completely forget what you look like.  What were you wearing?  Sorry, I was a bit spastic right before the comp actually started.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 24, 2009)

Greg said:


> I agree. I think there is room for improvement, but I kinda like some of the quirkiness of the Sundown event. Since BorB I, the focus has always been on fun. Johnnypoach's out of control run epitomized what the event should be for me. If the plan was an FIS type course, it would have been done on the steep section and ended where the first kicker was. Sure, it would have been more like a WC event, *but we would have lost all the vibe at the finish, and that was as important, if not more important, than the course layout.*



Totally agree with all of this, especially the last part.


----------



## Greg (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh BTW, I was a couple beers deep at this point, but I think Chris mentioned they are going to ramp up snow production on Gunbarrel next year. Perhaps, powhunter's dream of a Superstar glacier in CT may come true!  As the word of the Sundown mogul scene spreads, and if the approach proves successful via more attendance in the spring, perhaps we'll get local bumps well into April. I still think a Spring Pass at Sundown would be a hot seller.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 24, 2009)

Greg said:


> I agree. I think there is room for improvement, but I kinda like some of the quirkiness of the Sundown event. Since BorB I, the focus has always been on fun. Johnnypoach's out of control run epitomized what the event should be for me. If the plan was an FIS type course, it would have been done on the steep section and ended where the first kicker was. Sure, it would have been more like a WC event, but we would have lost all the vibe at the finish, and that was as important, if not more important, than the course layout.



I understand what Mondeo is saying.  to take my counterpoints a bit further regarding the lines and quirkiness i say this.

The course basically was on the flattest section of gunny.  If we had perfectly uniform lines top to bottom, there would have been practically no challenge.  The funkiness of the left line and the deepness of the right at least kept us somewhat honest.  otherwise, every dual would have been a balls to the wall chinese downhill.....


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 24, 2009)

Greg said:


> Oh BTW, I was a couple beers deep at this point, but I think Chris mentioned they are going to ramp up snow production on Gunbarrel next year. Perhaps, powhunter's dream of a Superstar glacier in CT may come true!  As the word of the Sundown mogul scene spreads, and if the approach proves successful via more attendance in the spring, perhaps we'll get local bumps well into April. I still think a Spring Pass at Sundown would be a hot seller.



Why set your sights low?  Go for May.  We'd definitely be heading up for that!!!


----------



## Greg (Mar 24, 2009)

180 said:


> What an incredible day for the AZ and Sundown folks.  You should all be so stoked for the vibe you have brought to a ski area in Connecticut. Without this site for reference no one would ever believe that such a wild event took place yesterday...Sundown for believing in our passion.



Thanks for your kind words about Sundown. You've played a huge role here too, Alan. Your presence at Sundown so much this month (and for the first comp) added a lot of legitimacy to the developing mogul scene here. I know for a fact that when we hacks know you're coming out, it adds an added level of anticipation. You're a great guy to hang with and a pleasure to watch ski. Thank you for your support and participation.



180 said:


> Robin has indeed torn her ACL.  We'll be making plans for her surgery in the next week.  She is in good spirits and she will be back (her words).  I will post updates as they happen.



Jim kinda knew the outcome of that fall right after witnessing it. I'm sorry to hear Robin did tear her ACL. I hope surgery goes smoothly and recovery is quick. Hopefully she'll still get a decent amount of skiing in next season. It was great to have Robin and the kids here on Sunday. Someday I will not mix up Shea and Spencer's names. :roll: I will also *never *forget that bluebird spring day last April at Sugarbush trying to keep up with the Belsky family on Ripcord:



Awesome skiers and just good people. Heal up soon Robin!


----------



## SKidds (Mar 24, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Skidds, I think I met you briefly at some point, but I completely forget what you look like.  What were you wearing?  Sorry, I was a bit spastic right before the comp actually started.


That is me and my brother sitting behind evil and isevil....


severine said:


> More hanging at the base:
> MR. evil & MRGisevil:


----------



## bvibert (Mar 24, 2009)

SKidds said:


> That is me and my brother sitting behind evil and isevil....



Sorry I didn't talk to you more.  I feel bad now, knowing you were right behind us.  Next time!


----------



## mondeo (Mar 24, 2009)

2knees said:


> Sundown has limited terrain, people who show up to ski should be able to. Mike, i know what you are looking for but this isnt World Cup action, its Ski Sundown.


 


Greg said:


> I agree. I think there is room for improvement, but I kinda like some of the quirkiness of the Sundown event. Since BorB I, the focus has always been on fun. Johnnypoach's out of control run epitomized what the event should be for me. If the plan was an FIS type course, it would have been done on the steep section and ended where the first kicker was. Sure, it would have been more like a WC event, but we would have lost all the vibe at the finish, and that was as important, if not more important, than the course layout.


I think I mentioned to a few people that if you were going just for the bump run, you'd just use the steep section, but it didn't make sense due to the spectator aspect. I'm not looking for a WC type course, but I think there are a few aspects that could be tweaked that would make it that much better. I'm not discounting that there may be aspects of my suggestions that may not make as much sense because of factors I haven't considered.

Some of you know more about it than I do, but the wildcard to me is the expansion. Not sure how the new bump run would compare to Gunny in terms of pitch from a viewing perspective; even as they did it yesterday, because of the pitch of lower Gunny, the top part of the course was a long ways away from the base. Couldn't even really see the turns before the first kicker.

I'm not going to get into JP's run...


----------



## SKidds (Mar 24, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Sorry I didn't talk to you more.  I feel bad now, knowing you were right behind us.  Next time!


No worries.  It was a good scene to soak in, and nice to put names and faces with AZ aliases.  Catch you and a beer next time around......


----------



## bvibert (Mar 24, 2009)

Greg said:


> Thanks for your kind words about Sundown. You've played a huge role here too, Alan. Your presence at Sundown so much this month (and for the first comp) added a lot of legitimacy to the developing mogul scene here. I know for a fact that when we hacks know you're coming out, it adds an added level of anticipation. You're a great guy to hang with and a pleasure to watch ski. Thank you for your support and participation.



Well said Greg.  Thanks Alan, it means a lot to us when you come out to our hill!

I'll be looking forward to the next time I can ski with the whole Belsky clan again, and I do know the difference between Spencer and Shea now.   Great kids!


----------



## jarrodski (Mar 24, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> AFA the kickers, how were they built?  I know at K they actually have wood forms that they put up and then shovel snow into them.



with a pick axe and shovel....my dude had to break up ice chunks to get the main shapes then scrape sugar from the groomed side, then wait for sun to cook it into a booter


----------



## Greg (Mar 24, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Some of you know more about it than I do, but the wildcard to me is the expansion. Not sure how the new bump run would compare to Gunny in terms of pitch from a viewing perspective; even as they did it yesterday, because of the pitch of lower Gunny, the top part of the course was a long ways away from the base. Couldn't even really see the turns before the first kicker.



First, I will say what Sundown did with the mogul approach this season was about as perfect as it could get with the currently available terrain. I told Bob that on Sunday. Obviously, Temptor is sure going to seem disappointing next year after the sea of moguls on Gunny this spring, but really there is not more that they can do with the current terrain.

With that said, what I would like to see if/when the expansion happens is to have a dedicated mogul run early/midseason; one with decent top to bottom pitch. Maybe one of the new trails/maybe Stinger if they move the park. Gunny can stay as the primary race trail, but again for spring, seed it as the mogul run. Presumably there will be other steepish trails that any spring race operations could then move to. I just don't think Gunbarrel lends itself well as a winter mogul run. Too wide, too much sun. It'll be icy due to the challenge involved with trying to topcoat a run that wide. Something Temptor width but with more length and consistent pitch would be better. Stinger kinda works.

Unless of course there is another good bump trail option as part of the expansion with good visibility from a satellite base area which I assume is part of the plan. Certainly having one T2B trail that is specific to bumps all year is the best approach. I really hope the expansion eventually happens. With Sundown's management, the possibilities are endless. Now if they could only figure out a way to add 300 feet of vertical and I may never head north.


----------



## Greg (Mar 24, 2009)

*Recapping: Quotes Wanted*

Brian and I are putting together a page(s) to recap the Bump or Bust component to the S7 event. If anyone would like to be quoted on this page, please send me a PM with your full name, town of residence and some thoughts on the day. I would like to publish comments from Sundown regulars as well as new folks. Thanks.


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 24, 2009)

I told Iceman yesterday, one of the coolest things I thought about Sundown was the fact that when you get on the chair it seems like almost no time and you're at the top.  I really like that.


----------



## 180 (Mar 24, 2009)

Greg said:


> Thanks for your kind words about Sundown. You've played a huge role here too, Alan. Your presence at Sundown so much this month (and for the first comp) added a lot of legitimacy to the developing mogul scene here. I know for a fact that when we hacks know you're coming out, it adds an added level of anticipation. You're a great guy to hang with and a pleasure to watch ski. Thank you for your support and participation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Greg,

Thanks for the good words.  I told you my the price for my admission in the PM.  Also, thanks for posting that video from Sugarbush.  Wow, smoking day.  I got tears in my eyes watching Robin and seeing how much my boys have improved.  BTW, you are one of my boys.  And that goes for all the Sundown crew.  You guys have shown incredible determination and growth in your skiing.  I am going to have to start breaking some knees to even the competiton.  In all seriousness, you guys and girls are coming on so fast its scary.  I can't wait to see what next year brings.

With all this talk about changing the event, I want to say that one of the best parts, is that it is not like other events.  The length of the course, course location and small town feel.  This gives lower end skiers a reason to enter. This makes it less intimidating to everyone.  Even at the top, there was little chest pounding that usually takes over theses events. Don't loose sight of that next season.


----------



## jarrodski (Mar 24, 2009)

180 said:


> Greg,
> 
> Thanks for the good words.  I told you my the price for my admission in the PM.  Also, thanks for posting that video from Sugarbush.  Wow, smoking day.  I got tears in my eyes watching Robin and seeing how much my boys have improved.  BTW, you are one of my boys.  And that goes for all the Sundown crew.  You guys have shown incredible determination and growth in your skiing.  I am going to have to start breaking some knees to even the competiton.  In all seriousness, you guys and girls are coming on so fast its scary.  I can't wait to see what next year brings.
> 
> With all this talk about changing the event, I want to say that one of the best parts, is that it is not like other events.  The length of the course, course location and small town feel.  This gives lower end skiers a reason to enter. This makes it less intimidating to everyone.  Even at the top, there was little chest pounding that usually takes over theses events. Don't loose sight of that next season.



we only have a few rules here at sundown... first... no inverts - meaning back flips, front flips or lincoln loops.  Second rule is if you're not having fun you're disqualified...  we like our rules.


----------



## jarrodski (Mar 24, 2009)

greg... check the email contacts@alpinezone.com 

there's a suprise in there for you


----------



## mondeo (Mar 24, 2009)

ishovelsnow said:


> we only have a few rules here at sundown... first... no inverts - meaning back flips, front flips or lincoln loops. Second rule is if you're not having fun you're disqualified... we like our rules.


So the no inverts rule I'm kinda curious about. Are guys going by the old Olympic Committee no invert rule, where flips aren't allowed but stuff like Dinner Rolls are?

Not that it really matters to me. I can't even spin.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 24, 2009)

ishovelsnow said:


> greg... check the email contacts@alpinezone.com
> 
> there's a suprise in there for you



free season pass at Sundown for all the free PR???


----------



## jarrodski (Mar 24, 2009)

mondeo said:


> So the no inverts rule I'm kinda curious about. Are guys going by the old Olympic Committee no invert rule, where flips aren't allowed but stuff like Dinner Rolls are?
> 
> Not that it really matters to me. I can't even spin.



we don't feel like dealing with weekend warriors who think they can keep up with teenagers... so we just say no for everyone.  

fronts and backs are fairly easy tricks... and starter jacket people try to huck them when they see a 14 year old do it and make it look even easier... 

We will never go by FIS, Olympic Committee or any strict governing body rules as long as i have something to do with events.


----------



## mondeo (Mar 24, 2009)

ishovelsnow said:


> we don't feel like dealing with weekend warriors who think they can keep up with teenagers... so we just say no for everyone.
> 
> fronts and backs are fairly easy tricks... and starter jacket people try to huck them when they see a 14 year old do it and make it look even easier...
> 
> We will never go by FIS, Olympic Committee or any strict governing body rules as long as i have something to do with events.


I know, understand, and support your resistance to strict rules, I was just wondering if off-axis stuff was covered in the no inverts, given they're harder than flips, or, from your rationale, they're ok because only those people that know what they're doing would try them.


----------



## jarrodski (Mar 24, 2009)

mondeo said:


> I know, understand, and support your resistance to strict rules, I was just wondering if off-axis stuff was covered in the no inverts, given they're harder than flips, or, from your rationale, they're ok because only those people that know what they're doing would try them.



did you watch the slopestyle and big air?


----------



## mondeo (Mar 24, 2009)

ishovelsnow said:


> did you watch the slopestyle and big air?


No. Would've liked to, but didn't get up early enough for slopestyle, and was running the course during big air. Wasn't sure if there was an exemption for the invite-only contest, and was especially confused by the caption in the Courant that explained the only limitation was no inverts for a picture where the guy's feet were clearly above the head (which was the old FIS/OC rule.)

Multi-event days are great for spectators, but harder for competitors from one event to catch the action in others.


----------



## jarrodski (Mar 24, 2009)

mondeo said:


> No. Would've liked to, but didn't get up early enough for slopestyle, and was running the course during big air. Wasn't sure if there was an exemption for the invite-only contest, and was especially confused by the caption in the Courant that explained the only limitation was no inverts for a picture where the guy's feet were clearly above the head (which was the old FIS/OC rule.)
> 
> Multi-event days are great for spectators, but harder for competitors from one event to catch the action in others.



straight front or back and i boot people ...once i;ve told them not to... 

corked..... it had better looked corked and not upside down. and... it better look good, if it looks scary then we know the person is hucking... i don't want that.  in the case of that picture... Dan Mirion decided to forgo defending his super pipe title at mount Snow that same day to come to sundown and compete at S7.  I wasn't going to harrass the guy on technicalities of his rodeo 5...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





or flat 3


----------



## Greg (Mar 24, 2009)

*Results*

Okay, here are the results for the 18+ category in PDF format:


*Original Score Sheet*
*Cleaned up Score Sheet*
*Brackets*
I asked Dotty to pass on the other results as she gets time.


----------



## Greg (Mar 24, 2009)

Greg said:


> *Brackets*



BTW, I'm very proud of the fact that I was the only competitor seeded higher that lost his first duel... :roll:

:lol: Not sure how I was seeded higher than Bart anyway. I don't remember his qualifier, but I do know he's an overall far better skier than me so I guess it worked out in the end.


----------



## jarrodski (Mar 24, 2009)

Greg said:


> BTW, I'm very proud of the fact that I was the only competitor seeded higher that lost his first duel... :roll:
> 
> :lol: Not sure how I was seeded higher than Bart anyway. I don't remember his qualifier, but I do know he's an overall far better skier than me so I guess it worked out in the end.



i wasnt judging, but i think bart tripped on himself a few times up top....


----------



## bvibert (Mar 24, 2009)

Greg said:


> Okay, here are the results for the 18+ category in PDF format:
> 
> 
> *Original Score Sheet*
> ...



FYI, the 1st and 3rd links point to the same document...

I'm very proud that I managed to get the lowest score of the people that managed to get scored... :dunce:


----------



## Greg (Mar 24, 2009)

bvibert said:


> FYI, the 1st and 3rd links point to the same document...



Whoops. Thanks Fixed.


----------



## Madroch (Mar 24, 2009)

I am very proud of the fact that my air was less than Brian's.  That is not easy to do...


----------



## Greg (Mar 24, 2009)

Here's the results for all the events:

http://www.alpinezone.com/sundown/S7-Results.pdf


----------



## severine (Mar 24, 2009)

Way to go, Brian!!! :beer:


----------



## downhill04 (Mar 24, 2009)

Holy long ass thread for a TR batman!!


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 24, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I'm very proud that I managed to get the lowest score of the people that managed to get scored... :dunce:



Your going down next year Vibert!:uzi::flame::smash:


----------



## mondeo (Mar 24, 2009)

Greg said:


> Okay, here are the results for the 18+ category in PDF format:
> 
> 
> *Original Score Sheet*
> ...


No comment.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 24, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Your going down next year Vibert!:uzi::flame::smash:



:lol: If you keep your skis on your feet you just might have a chance at beating me...


----------



## MogulQueen (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm a little bummed that I got 4th without having dueled????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!  Did I miss something?  Oh well, I still had fun


----------



## 2knees (Mar 24, 2009)

wow, 8 for turns, 8 for speed but a lowly 4 on air.  I know what i need to work on.  a 20 year old 2knees would be pointing and laughing at that air score. :roll: 

and i thought my qualifier had decent airs but was too slow.  guess you never know.

dayum, i drew the 3 seed in the second round.  he was 15 years younger then me but i hung with him.  we finished neck and neck.  not bad for an old man with two busted knees.

of course, he spun 3's and i pulled out an off balance spread and half a twist.  :lol:


----------



## 2knees (Mar 24, 2009)

mondeo said:


> No comment.



your no comment speaks volumes!  :wink:


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 24, 2009)

not sure where the judges were on the course but i imagine, based on my scores + seedings, that they were not at the end of the run to see me fall after the 2nd kicker. :-?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 24, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> not sure where the judges were on the course but i imagine, based on my scores + seedings, that they were not at the end of the run to see me fall after the 2nd kicker. :-?



The judges were up in the scaffolding at the bottom of the course


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 24, 2009)

bvibert said:


> The judges were up in the scaffolding at the bottom of the course



well then perhaps they were distracted by the long delay between the guy i ran against and my eventual crossing of the finish line.


----------



## JimG. (Mar 24, 2009)

Al, send my best wishes to Robin. Dammit, I knew it was the ACL the second she hit the snow.

2knees, like the new avatar. What was lost is now found.

Next season I compete. I'm sure I will regret posting that.


----------



## Tyrolean_skier (Mar 24, 2009)

ishovelsnow said:


> not worried dude.  if it was taking away from how much fun everyone had that day it'd be different.
> 
> Everyone here agrees it was the best day of the year, beating out every comp we've ever put on here at sundown.  wait till you see the footage.  awesome stuff.
> 
> ...




Ishovelsnow, it would be nice to see the prices for the top finishers in the boarders, women, and kids be closer to what was given to the over 18 winners.  That might bring more of those types of folks to your mountain for the event.  If this has already been suggested, forgive me because I am must getting around to reading today's posts.


----------



## Tyrolean_skier (Mar 24, 2009)

ishovelsnow said:


> do they suck?



More than likely he is talking about the ones that are a bit out of the way.  Killington has not been all that crowded this year so the less popular tree runs don't get much love.  On really good days you tend to do some tree runs multiple times if they are really good so you many not get to ski all the tree runs that are available.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 24, 2009)

JimG. said:


> Next season I compete. I'm sure I will regret posting that.



Q4T

We'll remember that!


----------



## Greg (Mar 24, 2009)

mondeo said:


> No comment.



Time to let it go. Hopefully you'll have better luck at BMMC.


----------



## Greg (Mar 24, 2009)

"Welcome to our newest member, randygrasso"

And Pat and Carrie busted on me for giving him a card... :lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 24, 2009)

Greg said:


> "Welcome to our newest member, randygrasso"
> 
> And Pat and Carrie busted on me for giving him a card... :lol:



you have AZ business cards???


----------



## Greg (Mar 24, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> you have AZ business cards???



I'm a geeky internet mogul, remember? Or is it an internet geek that like moguls? I can never remember.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 24, 2009)

Greg said:


> "Welcome to our newest member, randygrasso"



He probably came here looking to see the video that isn't up!:smash:


----------



## bvibert (Mar 24, 2009)

Greg said:


> "Welcome to our newest member, randygrasso"
> 
> And Pat and Carrie busted on me for giving him a card... :lol:



Sweet, it should only take him a few hours to read through this ridiculously long thread. :lol:



o3jeff said:


> He probably came here looking to see the video that isn't up!:smash:



That's enough out of you!


----------



## Tyrolean_skier (Mar 24, 2009)

Greg said:


> "Welcome to our newest member, randygrasso"
> 
> And Pat and Carrie busted on me for giving him a card... :lol:



I thought he was the Hammer on this board.  Is that someone else?


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 24, 2009)

Greg said:


> "Welcome to our newest member, randygrasso"
> 
> And Pat and Carrie busted on me for giving him a card... :lol:



I am soooo getting my hands on your business cards, getting ridiculously hammered at a ski bar and passing them out. :lol:

I've done this to a couple of bosses of mine in the past :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Mar 24, 2009)

Tyrolean_skier said:


> I thought he was the Hammer on this board.  Is that someone else?



Nope, that's someone else.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 24, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Nope, that's someone else.



shouldn't you be working on a video?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 24, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> shouldn't you be working on a video?



:smash:

Actually I've been busy looking for parts to put my bike back together with...


----------



## randygrasso (Mar 24, 2009)

*Wow*

Wow that was alot to read! I would like to say thanks to everyone at AP and Ski sundown for putting on such a great event. It was an honor to be there and meet so many awesome folks. The whole ski area and vibe has that old school feel that skiing is really about having fun. I skied there Sat from 1 to about 9.30 pm wore myself out but forgot how fun it was to ski at night.Thanks to all who made the event possible. I have to say I wish Killington still had that good old fashoned feel to it. Hope to see everyone next year.     PS                                                                                                                               Al you rip and I hope youre wife is doing well.


----------



## Greg (Mar 24, 2009)

randygrasso said:


> Wow that was alot to read! I would like to say thanks to everyone at AP and Ski sundown for putting on such a great event. It was an honor to be there and meet so many awesome folks. The whole ski area and vibe has that old school feel that skiing is really about having fun. I skied there Sat from 1 to about 9.30 pm wore myself out but forgot how fun it was to ski at night.Thanks to all who made the event possible. I have to say I wish Killington still had that good old fashoned feel to it. Hope to see everyone next year.     PS                                                                                                                               Al you rip and I hope youre wife is doing well.



Congrats Randy! Not only for winning the Bump or Bust, but also participating in the most retardedly long trip report thread in the history of the internet. :lol:

Seriously, congrats again. I can probably speak for many of us who enjoy watching you and Radio in the Meathead flicks - it was a real pleasure watching you guys rip at our little home hill in person. Thanks again for coming down.


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 24, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> I am soooo getting my hands on your business cards, getting ridiculously hammered at a ski bar and passing them out. :lol:
> 
> I've done this to a couple of bosses of mine in the past :lol:


I really laughed out loud at this.  :lol:


----------



## 2knees (Mar 24, 2009)

hammer, it was a pleasure watching you kill that on sunday.  loved the old school airs you were throwing.  

if you dont have a spot for that trophy, send me a pm and i'll happily take that off your hands.  :razz:

seriously, the grand is obviously nice, but a gold plated snowgun?  holy crap i want that.


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 24, 2009)

randygrasso said:


> Wow that was alot to read! I would like to say thanks to everyone at AP and Ski sundown for putting on such a great event. It was an honor to be there and meet so many awesome folks. The whole ski area and vibe has that old school feel that skiing is really about having fun. I skied there Sat from 1 to about 9.30 pm wore myself out but forgot how fun it was to ski at night.Thanks to all who made the event possible. I have to say I wish Killington still had that good old fashoned feel to it. Hope to see everyone next year.     PS                                                                                                                               Al you rip and I hope youre wife is doing well.



Welcome to the board Hammer.  Congrats on taking the crown.  I speak for the Alpinezone masses when I say I'm stoked to see the final cut of the next Meathead production.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 24, 2009)

randygrasso said:


> I skied there Sat from 1 to about 9.30 pm wore myself out



HA!  he skied until almost closing the night before and comes out the next day and kicks ass.


----------



## MRGisevil (Mar 24, 2009)

randygrasso said:


> Wow that was alot to read! I would like to say thanks to everyone at AP and Ski sundown for putting on such a great event. It was an honor to be there and meet so many awesome folks. The whole ski area and vibe has that old school feel that skiing is really about having fun. I skied there Sat from 1 to about 9.30 pm wore myself out but forgot how fun it was to ski at night.Thanks to all who made the event possible. I have to say I wish Killington still had that good old fashoned feel to it. Hope to see everyone next year.     PS                                                                                                                               Al you rip and I hope youre wife is doing well.



Dude- hope you don't mind, but in my bucket-mode I apparently started calling you Captain America. Either way- great show Sunday. Congratulations on the win!


----------



## Greg (Mar 24, 2009)

*Article*

I put together an article recapping the event here:

http://news.alpinezone.com/52433/

I'll will keep that page updated with additional video and results as they become available.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 24, 2009)

Greg said:


> I'll will keep that page updated with additional video and results as they become available.



brian, he's talking about YOU!  :smash:


----------



## MRGisevil (Mar 24, 2009)

Hey, stop hatin' on the man already! He's working on his bike...much more important than working on some hokey video of a bunch of mucky mucks ;D


----------



## Greg (Mar 24, 2009)

MRGisevil said:


> Hey, stop hatin' on the man already! He's working on his bike...much more important than working on some hokey video of a bunch of mucky mucks ;D



Are you still drunk?


----------



## Greg (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh BTW, this thread has officially become the most active TR ever here on AZ, both in terms of replies and views. Closing in on 8,000 views since Sunday night. I guess all the Sundown/mogul haters were a little off...


----------



## MRGisevil (Mar 24, 2009)

Greg said:


> Are you still drunk?



Err...most likely?


----------



## severine (Mar 24, 2009)

Greg said:


> "Welcome to our newest member, randygrasso"
> 
> And Pat and Carrie busted on me for giving him a card... :lol:


 What the heck do I know anyway? 



randygrasso said:


> Wow that was alot to read! I would like to say thanks to everyone at AP and Ski sundown for putting on such a great event. It was an honor to be there and meet so many awesome folks. The whole ski area and vibe has that old school feel that skiing is really about having fun. I skied there Sat from 1 to about 9.30 pm wore myself out but forgot how fun it was to ski at night.Thanks to all who made the event possible. I have to say I wish Killington still had that good old fashoned feel to it. Hope to see everyone next year.     PS                                                                                                                               Al you rip and I hope youre wife is doing well.


Welcome! I can't believe you read all of that!! :lol: Seriously, it was a pleasure watching you rip it up at our little home mountain. Truly an awesome day! (And my daughter was so pleased with her poster, she brought it in for show-and-tell at preschool yesterday. ) 



gmcunni said:


> brian, he's talking about YOU!  :smash:


He's busy watching his programs. :lol: (And now he's probably going to kick my butt for outing him... )


----------



## severine (Mar 24, 2009)

MRGisevil said:


> Err...most likely?



Dude, you are awesome with some libations in you! We SERIOUSLY need to do this more often! :beer:


----------



## MRGisevil (Mar 24, 2009)

severine said:


> Dude, you are awesome with some libations in you! We SERIOUSLY need to do this more often! :beer:



Heh, lol...glad you were entertained, that's for sure! Yeah, an outing every once and a while would be good.


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 24, 2009)

Greg said:


> Oh BTW, this thread has officially become the most active TR ever here on AZ, both in terms of replies and views. Closing in on 8,000 views since Sunday night. I guess all the Sundown/mogul haters were a little off...


Another sure sign of a successful and fun day.:-D  Congrats folks!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 24, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> brian, he's talking about YOU!  :smash:



I'll get to it... :roll:

I'm afraid you all are going to be disappointed by the final product, honestly the trailer is probably gonna be better than the main attraction.  Kinda like when you see a preview for a movie and think it's gonna kick ass, but once you see it you realize that all the good parts were in the trailer...


----------



## 180 (Mar 24, 2009)

Greg said:


> Okay, here are the results for the 18+ category in PDF format:
> 
> 
> *Original Score Sheet*
> ...



#713 NO SHOW

That would have saved me a lot of grief all around if it was true.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 24, 2009)

180 said:


> #713 NO SHOW
> 
> That would have saved me a lot of grief all around if it was true.



you and dave had an amazing head to head for someone who wasnt there.  that was probably the best dual (duel?) of the day!


----------



## Greg (Mar 24, 2009)

180 said:


> #713 NO SHOW
> 
> That would have saved me a lot of grief all around if it was true.



There was definitely some dude up there that looked a helluva lot like you.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 24, 2009)

heading to bed dissapointed again,  i really thought b would step up and pump this thing out by now.


----------



## Greg (Mar 24, 2009)

2knees said:


> heading to bed dissapointed again,  i really thought b would step up and pump this thing out by now.



Take it easy. The big man is still probably licking his wounds from Sunday...


----------



## bvibert (Mar 24, 2009)

2knees said:


> heading to bed dissapointed again,  i really thought b would step up and pump this thing out by now.



Sorry dude, I'm a slacker by nature.  People around me have learned to live with the massive amounts of disappointment...


----------



## 2knees (Mar 24, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Sorry dude, I'm a slacker by nature.  People around me have learned to live with the massive amounts of disappointment...



i'm attempting to goad you into it.  I'm not going to bed.  I'm actually doing my taxes, or attempting to do them, on turbo tax.  Its been going on for 2 hours now.

This thread is my happy place.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 24, 2009)

2knees said:


> i'm attempting to goad you into it.  I'm not going to bed.  I'm actually doing my taxes, or attempting to do them, on turbo tax.  Its been going on for 2 hours now.
> 
> This thread is my happy place.



Well, I'm sorry to say that I _am_ going to bed.  The video will just have to wait until tomorrow...


----------



## skiadikt (Mar 25, 2009)

180 said:


> #713 NO SHOW
> 
> That would have saved me a lot of grief all around if it was true.



bummer that you got jobbed. watched your sugarbush video and you rock. definitely woulda been a contender. best to your wife for a speedy recovery.


----------



## jarrodski (Mar 25, 2009)

Tyrolean_skier said:


> Ishovelsnow, it would be nice to see the prices for the top finishers in the boarders, women, and kids be closer to what was given to the over 18 winners.  That might bring more of those types of folks to your mountain for the event.  If this has already been suggested, forgive me because I am must getting around to reading today's posts.



more stuff is always the plan. 

getting an event off the ground means a lot of begging and promising on what something should be according to the plan... now that we've done one... got 40 something TR pages... great pictures , news coverage, meat heads.... the 2nd one should go easier as far as the begging process goes.  next year i want womens prizes and under 18 to be upped, as well as offer a slightly different event timeline for the day... right now we're still getting pictures and videos out to sponsors, and gearing up for another kick ass weekend. 

still have a lot of snow to work with...see you here friday


----------



## thorski (Mar 25, 2009)

Except for the jacket on randy -  there were No american flags flying anwhere???  :blink:
What's up with that??


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 25, 2009)

thorski said:


> Except for the jacket on randy -  there were No american flags flying anwhere???  :blink:
> What's up with that??



not sure I understand this one.  Was Sunday a holiday of some sort?


----------



## thorski (Mar 25, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> not sure I understand this one.  Was Sunday a holiday of some sort?



Everytime i am at an event somewhere i notice the flag. At the recent killington snowboarder event there were american flags everywhere. 
I think the  only thing missing from the sundown bump or bust comp. was the american flag. 
:smash:


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 25, 2009)

thorski said:


> Everytime i am at an event somewhere i notice the flag. At the recent killington snowboarder event there were american flags everywhere.
> I think the  only thing missing from the sundown bump or bust comp. was the american flag.



were you there Sunday?


----------



## thorski (Mar 25, 2009)

No.  Next year. Unless there are no american flags. I cannot go to a communist event-:wink:


----------



## Beetlenut (Mar 25, 2009)

Just got thru reading the entire thread. Great day of bumping, wish I could have participated, or at least wached! Great job all that participated and all that worked so hard to put this on!


----------



## Greg (Mar 25, 2009)

thorski said:


> I think the  only thing missing from the sundown bump or bust comp. was the american flag.
> :smash:



I think the plan is to paint the halfpipe red, white and blue next year.

You're a strange bird, thorski. :lol:


----------



## Greg (Mar 25, 2009)

*More results*


*Womens Brackets/Score Sheet*
*Under 18 Brackets/Score Sheet*
*Snowboarders Brackets/Score Sheet*


----------



## MRGisevil (Mar 25, 2009)

thorski said:


> Everytime i am at an event somewhere i notice the flag. At the recent killington snowboarder event there were american flags everywhere.
> I think the  only thing missing from the sundown bump or bust comp. was the american flag.
> :smash:



Did you call Presidential nominees un-American for not wearing a flag lapel, as well? I don't see what a mogul competetion has to do with patriotism.


----------



## powhunter (Mar 25, 2009)

I pledge allegiance to Chris Sullivan.........


----------



## Greg (Mar 25, 2009)

powhunter said:


> I pledge allegiance to Chris Sullivan.........



...and all those bumps on Gunbarrel... :flag:

:lol:


----------



## Madroch (Mar 25, 2009)

MRGisevil said:


> Did you call Presidential nominees un-American for not wearing a flag lapel, as well? I don't see what a mogul competetion has to do with patriotism.



Everything... grooming is a socialist plot designed to redistribute available terrain equally without regard to skill, effort and american sticktuitiveness.. grooming is the classic forced redistribution of wealth.  Mogul skiing embodies the capitalist spirit of providing good things to those willing and able to earn it.


----------



## powhunter (Mar 25, 2009)

Oh say can you see...


----------



## Greg (Mar 25, 2009)

Madroch said:


> Everything... grooming is a socialist plot designed to redistribute available terrain equally without regard to skill, effort and american sticktuitiveness.. grooming is the classic forced redistribution of wealth.  Mogul skiing embodies the capitalist spirit of providing good things to those willing and able to earn it.



:lol: Good stuff.

Maybe they should paint the bumps red, white and blue. Or at least tint the lights so they look that way at night. :lol:


----------



## severine (Mar 25, 2009)

There were the red and blue courses, and the snow is white. Isn't that enough?


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 25, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Oh say can you see...


----------



## Madroch (Mar 25, 2009)

Did we give up when the germans groomed Temptor....

No, we skied gunny at great peril from frozen cantelopes of death into the great american mogul run it is today.

When the going gets tough the tough...


----------



## Greg (Mar 25, 2009)

*Cool article with Bump or Bust mention*



2knees said:


> No offense, but what is your background in course maintenance? The wall bumps and big lines are part of the game bro.
> 
> Sundown has limited terrain, people who show up to ski should be able to.  Mike, i know what you are looking for but this isnt World Cup action, its Ski Sundown.





2knees said:


> I understand what Mondeo is saying.  to take my counterpoints a bit further regarding the lines and quirkiness i say this.
> 
> The course basically was on the flattest section of gunny.  If we had perfectly uniform lines top to bottom, there would have been practically no challenge.  The funkiness of the left line and the deepness of the right at least kept us somewhat honest.  otherwise, every dual would have been a balls to the wall chinese downhill.....



Here's a really cool article that was just submitted to me that touches on this exactly:

http://news.alpinezone.com/52491/


----------



## thorski (Mar 25, 2009)

MRGisevil said:


> Did you call Presidential nominees un-American for not wearing a flag lapel, as well? I don't see what a mogul competetion has to do with patriotism.



The prez was wearing a flag lapel last night.  
madroch is right on.
severine= no thats not enough.
Is that a pic of you and your buddies ski dork?


----------



## mondeo (Mar 25, 2009)

Greg said:


> Here's a really cool article that was just submitted to me that touches on this exactly:
> 
> http://news.alpinezone.com/52491/


One of the things that might be interesting is, next time they turn Gunny or a similar expansion run into a bump run, experiment with a 50/50 mix of seeded and natural bumps. I know a lot of people say that natural bump runs won't form at Sundown, but I'm not sure how you can say that unless you try.

Part of my view on the subject is that Gunbarrel is, in essence, a seeded bump run. There were a couple forced line shifts in the left line and a few wall bumps in the right, but nothing like a natural bump run, where you're constantly figuring out your line. It's just sorta weird having funkiness thrown in to an otherwise sculpted course.


----------



## Greg (Mar 25, 2009)

mondeo said:


> One of the things that might be interesting is, next time they turn Gunny or a similar expansion run into a bump run, experiment with a 50/50 mix of seeded and natural bumps. I know a lot of people say that natural bump runs won't form at Sundown, but I'm not sure how you can say that unless you try.



They tried last season on Gunbarrel by not grooming skier's right for a few weeks. The result was small crappy sweeping push piles. Now that might have been because the bumpers all stuck to Temptor. As the mogul scene evolves and more bump-minded skiers ski at Sundown, maybe better natural lines would form, but I still think with all the terminal intermediates and snowboarders, it's an uphill battle to get good bumps forming. The spring season at Sundown is pretty short - 3 weeks at best. I don't think giving up half that time to get bumps to form is worth it. I say seed on!



mondeo said:


> Part of my view on the subject is that Gunbarrel is, in essence, a seeded bump run. There were a couple forced line shifts in the left line and a few wall bumps in the right, but nothing like a natural bump run, where you're constantly figuring out your line. It's just sorta weird having funkiness thrown in to an otherwise sculpted course.



Gunny definitely was more evenly seeded than any other seeding efforts in the past. The two lines in the comp set up with some zipper areas and some waivers, but overall I still think Gunny skis like a natural bump run at this point. Some long moneylines, but mostly short stretches of zippers with line corrections required. I don't see WC style lines all over here:


----------



## 2knees (Mar 25, 2009)

mondeo said:


> One of the things that might be interesting is, next time they turn Gunny or a similar expansion run into a bump run, experiment with a 50/50 mix of seeded and natural bumps. I know a lot of people say that natural bump runs won't form at Sundown, but I'm not sure how you can say that unless you try.
> 
> Part of my view on the subject is that Gunbarrel is, in essence, a seeded bump run. There were a couple forced line shifts in the left line and a few wall bumps in the right, but nothing like a natural bump run, where you're constantly figuring out your line. It's just sorta weird having funkiness thrown in to an otherwise sculpted course.



from my experience, bumps will not form at sundown unless it snows a foot and they leave stinger or temptor alone.  and even then, they would be snowboard pushpiles.  they tried this a few times before seeding nor'easter.  i drove out there once cause they put it up on their website that temptor had been left alone after a storm and moguls were on it.

You could count on 2 hands, the number of "bumps" on the trail.  about 8.  and 20 feet apart with glare ice in between.  seed it or nothing.  simple as that.

and i just dont get what your trying to say about gunny.  it was seeded.  and it setup as such after the lines were skied in.  the ones that saw less attention kinda fell apart.  what exactly do you want????  WTF DO YOU WANT! :wink:  expansion bro, thats want we all want.


----------



## mondeo (Mar 25, 2009)

2knees said:


> what exactly do you want???? WTF DO YOU WANT! .


Perfection, obviously. Either prefectly sized, random natural bumps or perfectly seeded bumps. 

I'm just putting ideas out there. I don't have the experience with the natural bumps attempts at Sundown that you guys have, my impression was that they just haven't tried since they started doing moguls. I stand corrected. I think it's fair to say the number and skill level of bump skiers at Sundown has grown a bit over the last few years, so it might be a little bit different story now. But then again, that would mean you guys would have to take runs off from skiing the seeded stuff. We all know how that works out.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 25, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Perfection, obviously. Either prefectly sized, random natural bumps or perfectly seeded bumps.
> 
> I'm just putting ideas out there. I don't have the experience with the natural bumps attempts at Sundown that you guys have, my impression was that they just haven't tried since they started doing moguls. I stand corrected. I think it's fair to say the number and skill level of bump skiers at Sundown has grown a bit over the last few years, so it might be a little bit different story now. But then again, that would mean you guys would have to take runs off from skiing the seeded stuff. We all know how that works out.



i'm just busting balls, its what i do.  if we could get days like the past two sundays where we have a shitload of good bumpers and soft snow, we'd get natty lines to drool over.  midwinter, with the hardpack and just us hacks, i think it would be tough to see anything build up.  Even with all the good feelings generated from sunday, i dont think there will be a huge influx of skiers coming down to ski temptor.  next spring, on gunny, may be a totally different story however.


----------



## Greg (Mar 25, 2009)

mondeo said:


> I think it's fair to say the number and skill level of bump skiers at Sundown has grown a bit over the last few years, so it might be a little bit different story now. But then again, that would mean you guys would have to take runs off from skiing the seeded stuff. We all know how that works out.



I think the biggest issue is Mike is that the base takes some time to soften deep enough in order for bumps to form quickly. Even this year with the seeded bumps, it took a while to get into a consistent softening cycle where you pretty much knew they would be soft in the afternoon. Again, that's a pretty short window. If it takes a week for multiple top to bottom lines to set up, there's just not much time left to enjoy them. I think the approach this year was good. Seed in late winter and when it gets warm it only takes a few days to ski them in.

We actually lucked out amazingly well this year with that dump at the beginning of the month and then the warm but dry few weeks that followed. It could be very different in future seasons. Glad the weather yielded great results. It would have sucked if their first effort to do top to bottom bumps didn't work out so nicely.


----------



## powhunter (Mar 25, 2009)

[/QUOTE]

Awesome pic Tim!!


----------



## downhill04 (Mar 25, 2009)

So how many more weeks will these bumps be availible? I would like to hit them at least one time this year. I'm such a little wimp for not sucking it up and getting out there. I still can't seem to find that sewwing kit to fix the rip in my skirt.


----------



## Greg (Mar 25, 2009)

downhill04 said:


> So how many more weeks will these bumps be availible? I would like to hit them at least one time this year. I'm such a little wimp for not sucking it up and getting out there. I still can't seem to find that sewwing kit to fix the rip in my skirt.



Come out Friday man. Should be uber soft and forgiving for a pansy like you.  They want to make April 4-5, but don't skip this weekend assuming they'll pull it off.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 25, 2009)

If you want to ski them I'd definitely get out there this weekend, who knows what the next week will hold...


----------



## Chris Sullivan (Mar 25, 2009)

Friday is out. 3/4 of an inch of rain Thurday thru Friday morning. Not enough time to repair the damage.
Shooting for Saturday.


----------



## downhill04 (Mar 25, 2009)

Chris Sullivan said:


> Friday is out. 3/4 of an inch of rain Thurday thru Friday morning. Not enough time to repair the damage.
> Shooting for Saturday.



Thanks for the update even though it is bad news


----------



## downhill04 (Mar 25, 2009)

bvibert said:


> If you want to ski them I'd definitely get out there this weekend, who knows what the next week will hold...



I am going to try and be there Saturday. I will let you know 4 sure later in the week.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 25, 2009)

Chris Sullivan said:


> Friday is out. 3/4 of an inch of rain Thurday thru Friday morning. Not enough time to repair the damage.
> Shooting for Saturday.



Thanks Chris, total bummer though.


----------



## powhunter (Mar 25, 2009)

The Doors.......This is the end....................


----------



## Madroch (Mar 25, 2009)

powhunter said:


> The Doors.......This is the end....................



Yikes.  Now Sat. (night) and Sunday look iffy.  

OPEN TONIGHT before it is to late...


----------



## trtaylor (Mar 25, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> ... imagine how cool it would be for Blue mountain to put on a bump competition like Sundown...we want these smaller ski areas to survive and thrive..because local kids can learn to ski and one day put HighWayStar in his place!!!  How can you be a top 30 skier at Killington and not ski bumps..he must be great at the rails and booters to make up for that..cause any hack on ElanSCXs can ski mandatory GS turns..


Why don't you send slected bits of this thread to Blue mgmn't? The fact of the matter is, you have done one hell of a lot of marketing for Blue this year. I've always driven past it. But, this year I skied there several times and like it a lot. Maybe even get a pass there next year.


----------



## Creakyknees (Mar 25, 2009)

I had a great time on Sunday. It was a pleasure to meet all the AZ's. I met some of the AZ's at the top of the course and it was interesting to me how everyone deals with nervousness in a different way. I don't know about you but I get a little nervous at the top of the course. This was only my 4th or 5th bump competition and the last one was over 5 years ago. It was so much fun I want to compete again.

I didn't get to ski much with all the AZ's; I look forward to skiing with all of you in the near future. I did take two runs with Greg and Johnny at the end of the day. At 6:00pm Greg was on an adrenaline rush from the competition; he didn't look like he was going to run out of steam anytime soon. He was like a kid on Christmas morning but for Greg it was for the entire day. What could I say about Johnny, he is a made man, and he is like a controlled chaos. The guy must have a lower back and legs of steel.

It was fun to watch Dave Adams and the invisible man duel it out at the qualifying run; he skis so fast you couldn't see him.

Sorry about the Robin's knee :-((the wife of the invisible man) we all wish you a fast recovery.

What a great example of a great day. I hope that other ski areas use Sundown mountain as an example, you do not need to be a big mountain to get big results,,,,,,,,,Thanks again Sundown.


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 26, 2009)

OK, here's all my raw footage.  Its 30 mins long.  If anyone feels like it, I numered each run,  If you recognize anyone just reply with who they are and the number of the run.  Thanks.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 26, 2009)

blocked at work but thanks for throwing all that up. cant wait to check it out tonight.

30 minutes.  thats alot of footage.

you must've been dying to get out of there by the end.  that seemed to go on forever.


----------



## mondeo (Mar 26, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> OK, here's all my raw footage. Its 30 mins long. If anyone feels like it, I numered each run, If you recognize anyone just reply with who they are and the number of the run. Thanks.


I might have to go out for lunch today...


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 26, 2009)

2knees said:


> blocked at work but thanks for throwing all that up. cant wait to check it out tonight.
> 
> 30 minutes.  thats alot of footage.
> 
> you must've been dying to get out of there by the end.  that seemed to go on forever.



actually we had a blast.  Was in no big rush to get home, although we skipped going to a diner and instead just hit up KFC in Torrington.  It was half the drive home that we're used to so we still got home well before we usually do (normal arrival time Sunday night is around 11:30 PM)


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 26, 2009)

oh, BTW - I don't have every run, so I apologize if I missed anyone here.  Thats why my one request was that they announce who's coming this way I could have been more diligent about getting everyone here.  Actually, the run order sheets that they hand out prior to a USSA events are crucial.  I have that stuck in the strap of my glove so I know exactly who I'm looking for and when I need to get ready for them.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 26, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> OK, here's all my raw footage.  Its 30 mins long.  If anyone feels like it, I numered each run,  If you recognize anyone just reply with who they are and the number of the run.  Thanks.



Is anyone else having trouble getting this to play?


----------



## mondeo (Mar 26, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Is anyone else having trouble getting this to play?


Needs Flash 10.

Of course, I work at a high tech company, so I have IE6 and Flash 7 still.


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 26, 2009)

I might have screwed up.  If its not correct, could you  search vimeo for Sundown Bump or Bust (that should find it) or skidork and let me know what the correct video ID is and I'll fix the link.  Can;t see it at work so I was going blind.  Thankx


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 26, 2009)

I thought it was just me, but I can't get it to play on either the forum or direct from Skidorks Vimeo page.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 26, 2009)

It's the right ID, but when I press play nothing happens.  Your other Vimeo videos work...


----------



## bvibert (Mar 26, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Needs Flash 10.
> 
> Of course, I work at a high tech company, so I have IE6 and Flash 7 still.



Why would other Vimeo videos work and not this one??

I already have Flash 10 anyway, as it turns out.


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 26, 2009)

is it maybe still cooking?  Can't check from work, though.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 26, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> I thought it was just me, but I can't get it to play on either the forum or direct from Skidorks Vimeo page.



I tried both as well, no dice.  I'm downloading the .wmv now, hopefully that works.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 26, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> is it maybe still cooking?  Can't check from work, though.



That's possible, but usually it says when that's the case.  Before I press play it shows the thumbnail, but then when I press play it goes black and doesn't do anything...


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 26, 2009)

bvibert said:


> That's possible, but usually it says when that's the case.  Before I press play it shows the thumbnail, but then when I press play it goes black and doesn't do anything...



Let me know if it works.

btw, how is your masterpiece coming along?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 26, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Let me know if it works.
> 
> btw, how is your masterpiece coming along?



Downloading the .wmv works.

No comment on the other...


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 26, 2009)

download worked for me too.

oddly, i can view other skidork videos online, just not the sundown one.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 26, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Downloading the .wmv works.



Can you direct me to what you DL?

<----internet dummy


----------



## 2knees (Mar 26, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Downloading the .wmv works.
> 
> No comment on the other...



30 minutes...maybe its just too big to play?  strange.

not ball busting at all, just curious how its coming along.  i know what its like trying to piece together that much vid.  after that sunday where all those people came down, i had over 30 minutes of vid on my camera.  so much of it was the ground, the sky, people standing around.  It sucks trying to put it together, so anyone who hasnt done it wouldnt understand the time involved if you want to put together something of quality. 

I gave up after like 30 minutes that night and just started throwing clips in without much thought behind it.


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 26, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> download worked for me too.
> 
> oddly, i can view other skidork videos online, just not the sundown one.



must be some techy sundown hater trying to sabotage our stoke...


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 26, 2009)

it must still be cooking or some such.  I'll check into it tonight when I get home.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 26, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Can you direct me to what you DL?
> 
> <----internet dummy



Go to the Vimeo page for the video, towards the bottom on the right you'll see a link to "Download Windows Media version".  Click on that and it should ask you where you want to save the file to on your computer.  You should be able to figure it out from there.


----------



## mondeo (Mar 26, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> must be some techy sundown hater trying to sabotage our stoke...


I think Grassi has it. It's HPD sabotage!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 26, 2009)

2knees said:


> 30 minutes...maybe its just too big to play?  strange.
> 
> not ball busting at all, just curious how its coming along.  i know what its like trying to piece together that much vid.  after that sunday where all those people came down, i had over 30 minutes of vid on my camera.  so much of it was the ground, the sky, people standing around.  It sucks trying to put it together, so anyone who hasnt done it wouldnt understand the time involved if you want to put together something of quality.
> 
> I gave up after like 30 minutes that night and just started throwing clips in without much thought behind it.



To be perfectly honest I haven't touched the video since I made the teaser the other night.  I've been busy with other stuff, non-skiing related, the last couple of nights.  Truthfully, I just started playing LAX, it's going to take up a lot of my time in the spring...

I'm gonna try to get to it tonight, after LAX practice, I swear...


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 26, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I'm gonna try to get to it tonight, after LAX practice, I swear...



lmao


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 26, 2009)

its tough to find time for video editing these days...  I've promised the B team I'd make compilations of each kids season, and I've yet to start that project...


----------



## Greg (Mar 26, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> it must still be cooking or some such.  I'll check into it tonight when I get home.



Do you mind if I upload the WMV somewhere else?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 26, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> its tough to find time for video editing these days...  I've promised the B team I'd make compilations of each kids season, and I've yet to start that project...



I told everyone that I'd make a season highlight video about 3 years ago.  I might have picked out a song, and that's about as far as I've gotten.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 26, 2009)

bvibert said:


> after LAX practice, I swear...



very nice


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 26, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Go to the Vimeo page for the video, towards the bottom on the right you'll see a link to "Download Windows Media version".  Click on that and it should ask you where you want to save the file to on your computer.  You should be able to figure it out from there.



Thanks, I wasn't a Vimeo member, once i joined the link was there.

Add fixing your trackers to the list of things to do!:grin:


----------



## Greg (Mar 26, 2009)

Jeff - next time use my camera... :roll:

:razz:


----------



## 2knees (Mar 26, 2009)

Greg said:


> Jeff - next time use my camera... :roll:
> 
> :razz:



does your camera have a stability thing with it?  i've noticed on mine that even when i'm barely moving, the vid comes out shaky.  i dont think there is any stabilization built in.  Even i take steadier video with your camera.


----------



## Greg (Mar 26, 2009)

After watching SkiDork's vid, I'm pretty happy with my skiing. Neither Shannon nor Bart totally blew me away and I consider them both far more accomplished bump skiers than me. I thought my turns were pretty clean and speed is getting there. Need to work on the airs. Goal is to bring a solid twister-spread to next spring's Bump or Bust.


----------



## Greg (Mar 26, 2009)

2knees said:


> does your camera have a stability thing with it?  i've noticed on mine that even when i'm barely moving, the vid comes out shaky.  i dont think there is any stabilization built in.  Even i take steadier video with your camera.



I use the 10X all the time and if I hold it with two hands, I can keep the shakiness to a minimum. I usually use the zoom pretty liberally and only back out once the skier has filled the entire frame. An HD cam is in the not too distant future, I think.


----------



## mondeo (Mar 26, 2009)

Greg said:


> Jeff - next time use my camera... :roll:
> 
> :razz:


If Torrington wasn't so far a drive, I'd offer to stop by with an external hard drive to pick up the raw footage.

I'll admit I'm itching to see the footage, but I've really got no right to complain given that you guys do all the work. So I'll just sit back, try to be patient, and be thankful when it eventually comes out.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 26, 2009)

mondeo said:


> If Torrington wasn't so far a drive, I'd offer to stop by with an external hard drive to pick up the raw footage.
> 
> I'll admit I'm itching to see the footage, but I've really got no right to complain given that you guys do all the work. So I'll just sit back, try to be patient, and be thankful when it eventually comes out.



I've watched most of the raw footage, I don't think he got your qualifying run.  He was having a hard time figuring out who was who.

I should have a chance to work on a it a bit later tonight, the footage is going to be very similar to skidork's, since they were both shot from the same place.

I may end up doing a more abbreviated version, instead of full runs, since dork has that covered well.


----------



## Greg (Mar 26, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> OK, here's all my raw footage.  Its 30 mins long.  If anyone feels like it, I numered each run,  If you recognize anyone just reply with who they are and the number of the run.  Thanks.



I uploaded your video *HERE* for anyone that's not a Vimeo member. Hope you don't mind, SkiDork. Here's the list of people I was able to identify. Feel free to correct:

1 - Shea vs. Spencer Belsky
2 - ??? vs. Iceman
3 - 
4 - 
5 - bvibert
6 - Dave Adams (181) vs. Alan Belsky (180)
7 - powhunter vs. "The Hammer"
8 - SKidds vs. brother?
9 - Shannon vs. Greg
10 - gmcunni vs. ???
11 - ??? vs. mondeo
12 - 
13 - 
14 - ??? vs. madroch
15 - johnnypoach vs. ???
16 - Mikey1 vs. ???
17 - ??? vs. Radio Ron
18 - 
19 - 
20 - 
21 - Robin Belsky (!) vs. MogulQueen
22 - ??? vs. Shea
23 - Iceman vs. Logan Adams?
24 - 
25 - ??? vs. johnnypoach :lol:
26 - Greg vs. Bart
27 - madriverjack vs. ???
28 - Spencer vs. ???
29 - ??? vs. Iceman
30 - "The Hammer" vs. 
31 - ??? vs. 2knees
32 - 
33 - 
34 - Dave Adams vs. ???
35 - ??? vs. madriverjack
36 - ??? vs. Iceman
37 - 
38 - 
39 - 
40 - "The Hammer" vs. ???
41 - Iceman vs. ???
42 - 
43 - 
44 - "The Hammer" vs. ???

I couldn't ID MogulQueen's, 2knees' nor MrMagic's qualifier.


----------



## severine (Mar 26, 2009)

Greg said:


> Jeff - next time use my camera... :roll:
> 
> :razz:


I thought Jeff was competing next time?


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 26, 2009)

yeah, no problem moving the vid somewhere else.

AFA stabilization, I use a monopod because I found I couldn't follow the action well enough with the tripod.  But I have to concentrate VERY hard on keeping it still, especially when I'm zoomed.

If anyone would like, I can recreate that at a higher resolution, it would probably end up being somewhere between 1/2 to 1 gig.  Let me know if there's any interest, or even a subset.  Since my camera is high def the originals are very high resolution and nice to look at.


----------



## Greg (Mar 26, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> If anyone would like, I can recreate that at a higher resolution, it would probably end up being somewhere between 1/2 to 1 gig.  Let me know if there's any interest, or even a subset.  Since my camera is high def the originals are very high resolution and nice to look at.



Yeah, definitely. I could host that and provide it on a request basis.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm interested in seeing it in high res too.


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 26, 2009)

OK, high res it is.

I'll make it the same res as vimeo needs to stream in high def.  (but it would be bigger than 500MB which is why I can't put it up on vimeo) :-(

Question:  Should I just keep the audio the way it is, or should I wipe out the sound and replace it with music?


----------



## Greg (Mar 26, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> OK, high res it is.
> 
> I'll make it the same res as vimeo needs to stream in high def.  (but it would be bigger than 500MB which is why I can't put it up on vimeo) :-(
> 
> Question:  Should I just keep the audio the way it is, or should I wipe out the sound and replace it with music?



I would like to see a high res version of exactly what you did. That's just me. Do what you want.


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 26, 2009)

Greg said:


> I would like to see a high res version of exactly what you did. That's just me. Do what you want.



Thats fine - it's easier that way!

I'll have it ready by tonight.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 26, 2009)

Greg said:


> I would like to see a high res version of exactly what you did. That's just me. Do what you want.



Same here.


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 26, 2009)

oh, of course I'll put in whatever captions you've given me instead of the numbers..

Brian - I was disappointed I got so little of your run.  Sorry about that.

And mondeo - same with your run, I didn't get any of it.

Plus others...

I needed my runsheet!


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 26, 2009)

Did the Ski Sundown crew take video like last time?


----------



## 2knees (Mar 26, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> oh, of course I'll put in whatever captions you've given me instead of the numbers..
> 
> Brian - I was disappointed I got so little of your run.  Sorry about that.
> 
> ...



:lol:  you got half of my losing run!  

seriously though, thanks for that.  cool to watch regardless.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 26, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> Did the Ski Sundown crew take video like last time?



yup, jarrod said he would have it up at some point.


----------



## Greg (Mar 26, 2009)

2knees said:


> :lol:  you got half of my losing run!
> 
> seriously though, thanks for that.  cool to watch regardless.



If you didn't have those two bobbles, it would have been really close. He probably would have still gotten it given the 3's, but your skiing/speed was right with him. Again, doing that well against a 23 year old 3 seed was pretty damn impressive.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 26, 2009)

2knees said:


> yup, jarrod said he would have it up at some point.



i bet jarrod is done before brian!  :razz:


----------



## 2knees (Mar 26, 2009)

Greg said:


> If you didn't have those two bobbles, it would have been really close. He probably would have still gotten it given the 3's, but your skiing/speed was right with him. Again, doing that well against a 23 year old 3 seed was pretty damn impressive.




nah, the 3's would've been an overwhelming factor.  I would've had to have had a perfect run and beaten him significantly on speed and i still doubt that would've swayed the judges.  


i find it ironic that i hacked down that bottom line though.  It's probably the easiest zipper i've ever done and was nailing it sunday and tuesday.  couldnt do it with the pressure on though.  GAG


----------



## Greg (Mar 26, 2009)

2knees said:


> i find it ironic that i hacked down that bottom line though.  It's probably the easiest zipper i've ever done and was nailing it sunday and tuesday.  couldnt do it with the pressure on though.  GAG



You stayed upright this time at least. I'm very proud of you.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 26, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> Brian - I was disappointed I got so little of your run.  Sorry about that.



No worries, I was actually kinda glad you didn't get more.. 



gmcunni said:


> i bet jarrod is done before brian!  :razz:



Most likely.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 26, 2009)

2knees said:


> i find it ironic that i hacked down that bottom line though.  It's probably the easiest zipper i've ever done and was nailing it sunday and tuesday.  couldnt do it with the pressure on though.  GAG



I hear ya there!  I was nailing sections of the course in the week prior, but choked hard during the competition.  I keep telling my self that was because they were bigger than the Wednesday prior...


----------



## Greg (Mar 26, 2009)

Creakyknees said:


> I had a great time on Sunday. It was a pleasure to meet all the AZ's. I met some of the AZ's at the top of the course and it was interesting to me how everyone deals with nervousness in a different way. I don't know about you but I get a little nervous at the top of the course. This was only my 4th or 5th bump competition and the last one was over 5 years ago. It was so much fun I want to compete again.
> 
> I didn't get to ski much with all the AZ's; I look forward to skiing with all of you in the near future. I did take two runs with Greg and Johnny at the end of the day. At 6:00pm Greg was on an adrenaline rush from the competition; he didn't look like he was going to run out of steam anytime soon. He was like a kid on Christmas morning but for Greg it was for the entire day. What could I say about Johnny, he is a made man, and he is like a controlled chaos. The guy must have a lower back and legs of steel.
> 
> ...



Thanks for coming out. Glad you had fun. It was definitely nice meeting you and skiing with you. You rip!

"Controlled chaos"! :lol:


----------



## mdh (Mar 26, 2009)

14 - *mdh* vs. madroch


----------



## carbonXshell (Mar 26, 2009)

Greg said:


> 25 - ??? vs. johnnypoach :lol:


----------



## mondeo (Mar 26, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> oh, of course I'll put in whatever captions you've given me instead of the numbers..
> 
> Brian - I was disappointed I got so little of your run.  Sorry about that.
> 
> ...


I'm the one with the "I don't know who this is" commentary. :lol:


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 26, 2009)

carbonXshell said:


>



JP looks like he'd make a good boxer :lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 26, 2009)

carbonXshell said:


>



is j-poach trying to lose???


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm making the high res version now.  Its 1.3G


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 27, 2009)

oh, not sure if anyone remembers when Sean broke his pole and they sent ski patrol looking for it.  They thought he broke it when he fell after the 2nd kicker and searched there but couldn't find it (the bottom half).

Iceman looked at that run and said "No, he broke it between the 1st and 2nd kicker" - and if you look closely he's right.  He said he actually ran it over on a subsequent run.  Anyone else run it over?

BTW - I sent Greg a link to the high res file.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 30, 2009)

is this thread now officially retired?  

ok, that was just a bump really.  couldnt let it fall off the first page.


----------



## Greg (Mar 30, 2009)

2knees said:


> is this thread now officially retired?
> 
> ok, that was just a bump really.  couldnt let it fall off the first page.



Nice job. This is the greatest TR ever! Most number of views and replies! Let's keep it going all summer. :lol:


----------



## 2knees (Mar 30, 2009)

brian sent me my clips from the comp.  i'm already starting to put together my summer sanity recap video.  anyway, the clips came out nice.  I did manage to throw a double in my qualifier.  didnt look too bad either.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 30, 2009)

2knees said:


> brian sent me my clips from the comp.  i'm already starting to put together my summer sanity recap video.  anyway, the clips came out nice.  I did manage to throw a double in my qualifier.  didnt look too bad either.



Post up the "2kness" video at least!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Post up the "2kness" video at least!



I just sent him the raw footage of his runs, which amounted to about 2 minutes and a little over 400MB.  Not exactly bandwidth friendly.   I'll put something up eventually, maybe some nice summer stoke. :lol:


----------



## Greg (Mar 30, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I'll put something up eventually, maybe some nice summer stoke. :lol:



Get working on that Nor'easter footage from 2006-07 first... :roll:


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 30, 2009)

A coach told me yesterday that the video I put up on Broadbandsports is still not working.  I'll have to remember to take a look at it tonight.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 30, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I just sent him the raw footage of his runs, which amounted to about 2 minutes and a little over 400MB.  Not exactly bandwidth friendly.   I'll put something up eventually, maybe some nice summer stoke. :lol:



yeah, that was pretty wierd.  i downloaded dorks entire 30 minute vid in 8 minutes.  When i started on your download last night, it was running at 370ish and still was saying over 35 minutes.  i went to bed and watched it in the morning.  thanks again though.  my kids wanted to know why i lost the race to the "mean guy in the yellow jacket"  :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2009)

2knees said:


> yeah, that was pretty wierd.  i downloaded dorks entire 30 minute vid in 8 minutes.  When i started on your download last night, it was running at 370ish and still was saying over 35 minutes.  i went to bed and watched it in the morning.  thanks again though.  my kids wanted to know why i lost the race to the "mean guy in the yellow jacket"  :lol:



I guess Vimeos servers are faster than mine.  That and his 30 minute video is ~165MB.  I gave you the highest possible quality I could, because I'm good like that. 

My son thinks that every skier in any ski video is me.  When ever he sees one playing on the computer he starts pointing and saying "Daddy, Daddy, Daddy".  He's so proud, even though it's not usually me.


----------



## severine (Mar 30, 2009)

Hey, sometimes they're "Mommy." Not often though.


----------



## carbonXshell (Mar 30, 2009)

ishovelsnow said:


> we'll have our sundown edit of the whole weekend done this week... our dork skills are not on par with Greg and Gary's and it takes us a while...
> 
> stay tuned



 twister


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 30, 2009)

bump


----------



## TheBEast (Mar 30, 2009)

oh yeah......bump!


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 30, 2009)

I redid the upload.  This time it seems to have worked:


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 30, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> I redid the upload.  This time it seems to have worked:



thanks SkiDork.  Did the HD version ever get posted for viewing?


----------



## Greg (Mar 30, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> thanks SkiDork.  Did the HD version ever get posted for viewing?



I have it. Need to upload it somewhere. It's 1.2 GB which is going to be hard to share online. I might just do DVDs for those that want them.


----------



## jarrodski (Mar 31, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> I redid the upload.  This time it seems to have worked:



good vid dude.  

lots of tape there.  i hate that announcer


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 31, 2009)

ishovelsnow said:


> good vid dude.
> 
> lots of tape there.  i hate that announcer



yeah, that guy never stops yakkin....


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 31, 2009)

bump


----------



## carbonXshell (Apr 1, 2009)

ishovelsnow said:


> good vid dude.
> 
> lots of tape there.  i hate that announcer


Is the release of a Sundown edit still going to happen.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 1, 2009)

bump


----------



## moguler6 (Apr 2, 2009)

Great video.  You got a large portion of the comp.  Filled in some on the names on the list, mostly from the Killington contingent.  That was a great time and I'll be back next year.

Jay



Greg said:


> 1 - Shea vs. Spencer Belsky
> 2 - ??? vs. Iceman
> 3 -
> 4 -
> ...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 2, 2009)

bump


----------



## TheBEast (Apr 2, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> bump



Man, bumping a lot?  Padding the posts?  Gotta keep up the average?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 3, 2009)

bump


----------



## 2knees (Apr 3, 2009)

you keep bumpin this thread so what the hell.

here is some of the vid o3jeff took with brians camera.  its just my runs as i do a season recap vid for myself and had requested it for that, but wtf i'll throw it up.  Mr Magic is in the first run, and 2 non az'ers after that.

thanks again to brian and jeff.  brian, i would've asked if it was ok, but its taking 5 minutes just for a page to load here.


----------



## Greg (Apr 4, 2009)

2knees said:


> you keep bumpin this thread so what the hell.
> 
> here is some of the vid o3jeff took with brians camera.  its just my runs as i do a season recap vid for myself and had requested it for that, but wtf i'll throw it up.  Mr Magic is in the first run, and 2 non az'ers after that.
> 
> thanks again to brian and jeff.  brian, i would've asked if it was ok, but its taking 5 minutes just for a page to load here.



3's aside, I stand by my assessment that if you held it together more cleanly at the bottom and took that last guy on speed, it would have been pretty close.


----------



## jarrodski (Apr 4, 2009)

carbonXshell said:


> Is the release of a Sundown edit still going to happen.



on hold... this is when we actually go skiing. 

mt snow all this week for cutters... 

then killy the weekend after


----------



## carbonXshell (Apr 4, 2009)

ishovelsnow said:


> on hold... this is when we actually go skiing.
> 
> mt snow all this week for cutters...
> 
> then killy the weekend after


Yes definitely, get out there and make the best of it.


----------



## Greg (Apr 4, 2009)

ishovelsnow said:


> mt snow all this week for cutters...



Sorry bub:

http://mountsnow.com/snowreport.html



> This just in: Mount Snow will be suspending midweek operations from Monday, April 6th to Thursday, April 9th. We will be reopening Friday, April 10th through the weekend.



MTB instead maybe?


----------



## severine (Apr 4, 2009)

I have a couple pics to add (forgive me if the colors are off; I'm having issues calibrating my monitor). This one is Mogul Queen:






2knees:





I'll probably be going through some more pics this week, though my son lost the 1st of the 2 memory cards I used.  Hoping I can find it again since that had some great shots on it.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 5, 2009)

severine said:


> I have a couple pics to add (forgive me if the colors are off; I'm having issues calibrating my monitor).



excellent shots Carrie!


----------



## bvibert (Apr 5, 2009)

Nice shots Carrie, those came out good!


----------



## severine (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks, guys! I got some tips from the Canon photography forums on what to do to take better pics next year. I'll just have to practice more before the big events (and hide the memory cards better afterward; still haven't found memory card #1. That's what I get for waiting to backup the data ).


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 6, 2009)

BUMP - because Sundown deserves one heck of an attaboy for pulling off a great comp!!  After witnessing the Bear Mountain Mogul Tragedy (BMMT if you like), it would seem that the 2.5 hour drive to Sundown next year will be happening for a good outdoor party/bump fest.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 8, 2009)

bump for a reminder that a few people still owe us video.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 8, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> bump for a reminder that a few people still owe us video.



Like who?


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 8, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Like who?



it would be rude for me to post the names. they know who they are.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 8, 2009)

with all the negative happenings at bmmc this year, i'm really wondering what will happen next year.  if the field grows at all, it almost has to be a two day event or be limited as far as how many entrants.  the dual qualifier was ok with me, but based on what i heard at the comp and the response from one of the guys on mogulskiing.net, that may have to be tweaked.

regardless, it sucks we have to wait 11 1/2 months for the next spring comp at sundown.  i'm ready for one now.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 8, 2009)

2knees said:


> with all the negative happenings at bmmc this year, i'm really wondering what will happen next year.  if the field grows at all, it almost has to be a two day event or be limited as far as how many entrants.  the dual qualifier was ok with me, but based on what i heard at the comp and the response from one of the guys on mogulskiing.net, that may have to be tweaked.
> 
> regardless, it sucks we have to wait 11 1/2 months for the next spring comp at sundown.  i'm ready for one now.



make it a weekend of fun, they'll have to call it S8  
Ski Sundown's Super Stupendous Spring Saturday & Sunday Spectacular


----------



## severine (Apr 9, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> make it a weekend of fun, they'll have to call it S8
> Ski Sundown's Super Stupendous Spring Saturday & Sunday Spectacular



With room in the back parking lot for those who will be sleeping in their cars all weekend?  (I'd offer our 2 couches but then you'd have to deal with the youngins poking you in the eyes at 6:30AM :lol

It'll be here before you know it, guys. Don't wish your lives away.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 9, 2009)

Every time I see a new post in this thread I click it thinking I am going to see a new video.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 9, 2009)

kind of funny to watch video from the Jan comp.  at the time i thought that course was tough. now it looks almost easy.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 9, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Every time I see a new post in this thread I click it thinking I am going to see a new video.



Me too!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 13, 2009)

bump


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 20, 2009)

heard a rumor that 2 new videos were about to be posted.....


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 20, 2009)

bumpity


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 20, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> heard a rumor that 2 new videos were about to be posted.....



I am sure they are just rumors.:grin:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 20, 2009)

bump


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 22, 2009)

where's the video!?!

:razz:


----------



## 2knees (Apr 22, 2009)

thats a cool pic.  Frank M. made a simple request about the landings on friday that i had to agree with.  they were just asking for a more smoothed out landing area which affected the guys going big more then the rest of us but still.  I remember the section, highlighted below, which was just ugly.  right after touchdown, there was one big ole nasty wall bump that just ate people up.  fun stuff.....


----------



## bvibert (Apr 22, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> where's the video!?!
> 
> :razz:



What video?


----------



## SkiDork (Apr 22, 2009)

Theres a ribbon


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 22, 2009)

2knees said:


> thats a cool pic.  Frank M. made a simple request about the landings on friday that i had to agree with.  they were just asking for a more smoothed out landing area which affected the guys going big more then the rest of us but still.  I remember the section, highlighted below, which was just ugly.  right after touchdown, there was one big ole nasty wall bump that just ate people up.  fun stuff.....



yeah, i wiped out in that spot during my qualifying (NOT) run.


----------



## jarrodski (Apr 22, 2009)

2knees said:


> thats a cool pic.  Frank M. made a simple request about the landings on friday that i had to agree with.  they were just asking for a more smoothed out landing area which affected the guys going big more then the rest of us but still.  I remember the section, highlighted below, which was just ugly.  right after touchdown, there was one big ole nasty wall bump that just ate people up.  fun stuff.....



or you could ski it and just get passed it . . . just sayin


----------



## SkiDork (Apr 22, 2009)

ishovelsnow said:


> or you could ski it and just get passed it . . . just sayin



you rawk shovelsnow!   

Hope to see you next year!


----------



## 2knees (Apr 22, 2009)

ishovelsnow said:


> or you could ski it and just get passed it . . . just sayin



certainly could.  just tryin to keep the thread alive.  i want this to be on page one all summer.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 22, 2009)

2knees said:


> certainly could.  just tryin to keep the thread alive.  i want this to be on page one all summer.



i'm sure the never ending requests for the missing videos will help ;-)


----------



## 2knees (Apr 22, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> i'm sure the never ending requests for the missing videos will help ;-)



i think i know brian enough to say the harder you push him, the further you push him away......

honestly, i'm more interested in seeing Jarrod & Co's video cause Jeff was basically shooting right next to skidork.  kinda the same stuff i would guess.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 22, 2009)

2knees said:


> honestly, i'm more interested in seeing Jarrod & Co's video



me too


----------



## 2knees (Apr 22, 2009)

btw, thanks for shooting one of my runs.  cool angle from the top of the course.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 22, 2009)

2knees said:


> btw, thanks for shooting one of my runs.  cool angle from the top of the course.



NP, let me know if you want the original file for your personal archive.


----------



## severine (Apr 22, 2009)

2knees said:


> honestly, i'm more interested in seeing Jarrod & Co's video cause Jeff was basically shooting right next to skidork.  kinda the same stuff i would guess.


+1


----------



## bvibert (Apr 22, 2009)

2knees said:


> i think i know brian enough to say the harder you push him, the further you push him away......



Who me? 



2knees said:


> honestly, i'm more interested in seeing Jarrod & Co's video cause Jeff was basically shooting right next to skidork.  kinda the same stuff i would guess.





gmcunni said:


> me too





severine said:


> +1



x2+1


----------



## RootDKJ (May 12, 2009)




----------



## Greg (May 12, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


>


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 13, 2009)

bump


----------



## 2knees (Mar 10, 2016)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> bump



how's blue these days?


----------



## Madroch (Mar 10, 2016)

Memories...


----------

